# Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos.



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

So the turbo project was origanally for my mk2, but i have decided to leave it for now. So i figured i would call my friend who has a 2001 Vr6 Jetta. I told him i would put everything i had saved for this project into his car aslong as when the time come he will help with mine. And of coarse the answer was yes. so since it is winter. we rented a storage unit big enough to do the job.
He baught a tool box and tools. I have a lot of tools aswell. so now we have almost every tool, plus the v dub specifics.
























































Some heat








some what of light








Thats why we set that floresent under the hood
So after organizing the tools and setting everything up to do the job. We started taking the front end off. Then we got the battery out , msd bracket and coils. Plastic intake manifold.
We only had a couple of hours tonight so we didnt get to much done.
























So tommorrow we will get more photos. it will be updated day by day.
little bit of downner, but when its gone. thats what we are looking foward to










_Modified by TrevorCouture at 6:58 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## jamieandthemoose (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

nice! i'll be watching... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (votexgli)*

sorry about the photos we had a camera but the screens broke so i am using my phone for now.. But its a blackberry so its ok. lol


----------



## Dilger2.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

i wish i had friends that would make my car a VR6 Turbo as long as i help them with their build... Good Luck and i will be watching this


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love me some vrt's


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

i wish my tools were as organized as yours...watching! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

gross pictures...guess ill watch though


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_gross pictures...guess ill watch though


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (sdv3)*

u got the kenetic kit?


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow what a friend.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDM IV)*

damnnnn i need to find some new friends... i loaned mine 5 bucks for a big mac..... sheeesh


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hotvr6guy)*

Hey Everyone
im the lucky ******* whose getting this turbo kit. hahaha
what a great friend u are Trev.
and yes, its no kinetics kit, but our little contraption of a ebay copy from various different parts.
as it stands right now:
199hp-218ft/lbs at the wheels
-Unitronic Custom Stage 2+ software and fuel map
-Autotech 262 cams/Meyle lightweight lifters 
-Custom MSD Coilpack Conversion
- (Running Champion plugs with big 0.035" gap)
-Stainless race header
-Custom Cold air Intake w/big K&N filter
-Full custom 2.5" Exhaust to Flowsound Muffler
-Neuspeed Lightweight Pulley kit
-Throttle body coolant delete
-Shifterod delete
-Ported throttle body
-B&M Short Shift kit
-Audi Rs4 B7's 19x8.5 with 215/35/19 
And this winters projects are:
-Ebay T3/T4 Turbocharger (.56/.60 trim i think)








-Atp Clone Manifold
-38mm wastegate
-3" stainless Downpipe
-4" c2 Motorsports MAF/Software

2001 12v Vr6 Jetta 
haha this is me with my dream engine








a sweet VRT from Vagkraft 2008
had an absolute blast at this show


My 12v Vr6 last winter getting new cams,lifters,full timing chain kit,lightweight pulleys


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:20 PM 4-13-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:22 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and theres more








-Braided Oil lines. Feed and Return lines
-Bosch #42 Injectors
-Schimmel Performance 8.5:1 HeadSpacer and Gasket
-2.5" Intercooler piping/reinforced couplers
-ARP Headbolts,Studs
-VF Enginering Motor Mounts (all 3)
-Eurospec adjustable fuel Pressure Regulator
-Walbro 255lph Inline fuel pump
-MK3 valve cover
-Oil catch can
-braided fuel lines under the hood
-stock mk3 fuel rail
- SRI
-95mm MAF housing
Maybe more soon haha
and heres some recent engine shots and a youtube Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQu3ZjEk-zE











_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:24 PM 4-13-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:26 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## mi1z1985 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mi1z1985)*

If i were you id get the seals on the turbo welded before it breaks apart. That seems to be the only failpoint on the ebay turbos. They are held together by some glue as i was told. Id also start saving for another turbo charger just in case.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PimpMyRide)*

thats exactly what we've heard and both been discussing.
definatly going to have my machine shop buddy check it out and see if it can be strenthend with weld.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

getting a chub. more pics NOW.


_Modified by autobahmer at 4:29 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (autobahmer)*

Nice Tim Horton's Cups.


----------



## xchristensen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
im the lucky ******* whose getting this turbo kit. hahaha
what a great friend u are Trev.


Friends dont let friends use camera phones







Ill be watching this, VRT's are always fun to watch.
Im also very jelous of that toolbox, i need to get myself one of those puppies. Good luck!


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

So a new day of the tear down. Started otu with Just waking me up early because he took the day off of work.. So first coffee, beakfast, planning. Then of to the bat cave.
When started organizing everything we did yesturday , then planned for today..
First all the coolant stuff,
















so with the coolant stuff out of the way we started tackling the ac lines, fuel rail and moving some of the wiring harness out of the way to do some cleaning
















The Dub doctor in his prime









and some more coming tomorrow stay tuned








locking up for the night


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

we didnt get much done today. just cleaned up the storage and getting ready to pull the Tranny for the new clutch and flywheel. were porbably gonna clean it up and paint it with high heat black paint. I was going to polish it but i decided it would take to long. so hopefully in the next couple days we can get the trainy out and cleaned up. We have got a digital camera now so the pics will be better. I will update as soon as possible


----------



## jamieandthemoose (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rally VW (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (jamieandthemoose)*

Watching


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

First thing I noticed was the Tim Hortons cups....a MUST for any winter work. 
What's the temp like in that storage unit??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (nismodrifter)*

its not to bad at all.
its got a roof and we have the propane heater that we run for a bit before we start working









but with a few pairs of the oll long johns on it aint to bad haha









-22 out today here in Sarnia,Ontario

friggin cold man
just ordered the clone mani and walbro fuel pump...
more to come soon enough 
thanx for watching guys


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Forgot to mention, i just got off the phone with Bill Schimmel (the man himself)








definatly the man to talk to for VR6T advice...!!
excellent advice that is
ordering his 8.5:1 spacer/gasket/ and possibly a few other things soon


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

yay moar turbo vr6


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

its not cold come on. were canadians. we were born in igloos man. -22, thats short wheather.lol well thanks for watchin everyone. We should get some more work done soon.


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (TrevorCouture)*

keeping a close eye on this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (supra00400)*

So not a whole lot of progress.... cause its dam cold out! 

anyhow, got the lower intake mani off and a few other things taken out, working on getting all the a/c stuff out and moving the coolant resevoir and power steering resevoir over to the driver side.

more to come


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Lots Of Goodies to keep me warm while its so Dam cold out. *

Something nice from Innovate...


The Parts Pile as i call it



The New ATP clone ebay manifold 















The JDM T3/T4 Turbocharger (0.63A/R Hotside/ 0.50A/R Coldside)






Made in USA Walbro 255lph Inline Fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Ebay 38mm wastegate













_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:01 PM 1-24-2009_










_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:03 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## consigliojetta (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Lots Of Goodies to keep me warm while its so Dam cold out.  (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Someone finally testing the ebay route


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Lots Of Goodies to keep me warm while its so Dam cold out.  (consigliojetta)*

Yeah, sure am gonna give it a shot.
just using the cheap ebay turbo and intercooler.
everything else will be of excellent quality.
planning to possibly upgrade the turbo if this one takes a ****.


----------



## consigliojetta (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Lots Of Goodies to keep me warm while its so Dam cold out.  (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I will be watching this one and good luck, what software are you going to run?


----------



## kylie!! GTI (Jul 31, 2008)

this just makes me so damn happy








I can't wait to turbo my vr.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif probably won't happen for like a year..... but good luck with yours!!!!! I'm jealous!!!!!!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (kylie!! GTI)*

the Unitronic boys aren't to far away and ive had awesome luck with them in my N/A tune.And there awesome guys not to mention how nutty fast there cars are .








i plan on Running there 440cc 42/lb tune.
heres the dyno video after the hooked me up with there Stage 2+ all-motor ecu flash.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQu3ZjEk-zE

this was my setup
August 17th , 2008 Brampton, Ontario
VagKRaft 2008
199hp-218ft/lbs at the wheels
-Unitronic Custom Stage 2+ software and fuel map
-Autotech 262 cams/Meyle lightweight lifters
-Custom MSD Coilpack Conversion
- (Running Champion plugs with big 0.035" gap)
-Stainless race header
-Custom Cold air Intake w/big K&N filter
-Full custom 2.5" Exhaust to Flowsound Muffler
-Neuspeed Lightweight Pulley kit
-Throttle body coolant delete
-Shifterod delete
-Ported throttle body
-B&M Short Shift kit
-Audi Rs4 B7's 19x8.5 with 215/35/19


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

UPDATE... YAH and a new camera
So its been a few days since weve done anything on the car beacuse of temperature conditions. So we decided to suck it up and go get some stuff done.. First to Tim Hortons for coffee then to the bat cave.
Here is the current condition
































So for today we want to get the powersteering lines out of the way and pull the tranny to get fitted for a stage 4 clutch and 9 lb flywheel and a peliquin LSD.( and a good cleaning. We also wanted to pull the heade for cleaning. We want to leave the head together since the cams and lifters were done last winter.
So we got the poersteering out of the way and started pulling the starter and hydrolic cylinder for the clutch.
















After careful consideration and planning for the tranny we used a rubber mallet to break it loose after we loosened all the bolts








On THe floor








And a friend thats happier then a pig in ....









After we got the tranny off we undid the timing chain cover and revoed the timing chain. The we unbolted the head and took the head off. When we took the head off we encountered a cracked valve?? So we are going to rip the head apart and send it off to the dish washer to get cleaned and then we will fit the head with a new set of titanium valve and springs, retainers. etc etc..
couple pics


















































mmmmmmmm this coffee's good








ok Tues we are going to get the block out of the bay and onto a engine stand. The we are going to get the car ready to get dollied to the near carwash to get the engine throughly cleaned and get the bat cave cleaned spotless for when we put everything back in..
Thanks for watching the build and we should have a update on Tuesday


_Modified by TrevorCouture at 10:30 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (kylie!! GTI)*

And i am going to fix these pics. sorry peoples still learning....


----------



## kylie!! GTI (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (TrevorCouture)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrevorCouture* »_ And i am going to fix these pics. sorry peoples still learning....
















if you lived closer i would take pictures of your car..... just so i could touch it......







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## zachgti03 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_damnnnn i need to find some new friends... i loaned mine 5 bucks for a big mac..... sheeesh


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zachgti03)*

Big day tommorrow. waking up early to get you guys some more photos.. lol We will be taking the block out of the car to get ready to clean the bay and everything else... Then its time to start makin a monster...


----------



## Rave_GreenGTI (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like a fun build...watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (jamieandthemoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamieandthemoose* »_nice! i'll be watching... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (mk4_1.8t)*

As someone whos been in your situation before...
You are $650 away from having a truly "good" turbo kit.
Just get a legit turbo. Please. If it ****s the bed - it can take your engine along for the ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You are using a T3/T4 - so they are cheap as hell regardless.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (MeiK)*

yeah , thats my opinion,
might be thinking of a turbo upgrade......








any high quality suggestions??????????????????????????????
hahah more snow today............. 20cm gayyyyyy








but my jeeps ok










Dunlop Radial Mud Rovers 35"x12.5 on a 15" rim


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_any high quality suggestions??????????????????????????????

Garrett T4 60-1 is what I'm running and it's super cheap. Capable of well over 500WHP... If you want to avoid lag - get a .70A/R and it'll be spooling around 2950 with full boost at 3800
Also T61 is semi-cheap and very awesome... 
If you aren't aiming high for power - you could get a Garrett T3/T4 and it'd spool crazy early... Depending on the size you could make around 300-350WHP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

good luck with aht jdm turbo, the seals went bad on my friends after 2 dyno pulls


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (MeiK)*

I agree with Meik, spend a little bit more for a quality Garret turbo. the 60-1 has been proven many times on VR6's.
I am running a Ball Bearing T61 on my R32 and love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (DarkSideGTI)*

Here's a link to my exact turbo... (.70A/R)
T60-1:
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=TBN
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PAGPARTS.COM used to have T4 60-1 turbos for cheaper... but now all I see is T3/T4 60-1...?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (MeiK)*

yeah im really liking this idea..
might have to go for the garret t60-1 .70a/r
i like the spooling crazy early part


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

you cant lose with a Garrett. Mine has been running for 80k, no problems. I'll have to swing by and check out your progress.


_Modified by CannuckCorradoVR6T at 4:43 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Haha hey Gangsta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats one nutty VR6T Corrado u got there bro!
we'll definatly be getting together sometime soon.
ill have pics after the head disassembly tonight.
i had a bad lifter a bouple years ago so i got autotech 262's and the whole set of meyle lightweights. BUT i didnt take the head off,or do the valves,springs,retainers or the sleaves or seals



now upon removing it, the one valve pertaining to that very faulty lifter looks to have some fractures in it.
like i said youll see more later


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Heres my head off and on the workbench,
just test fitting the clone ATP exhaust manifold












and here are the valves in question










about to make me a valve spring compressor for 8 bucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Uncle Steve gave me a free Rethreading set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 6:49 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

as for the valve in question, the one on the left is the one that had a the faulty lifter i showed earlier, and now as u can see there SEEMS to be a small circle shaped fracture on the face of the valve.
either way, a new set of intake and exhaust valves are in the works.
hopefully the TRW's, any suggestions??
im also going for HD springs and titainium retainers


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

first thing i noticed were the tims cups...
which means
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a canadian VRT!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Kavanagh)*

hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif haha this whole build seems to be littered by Hortons cups
this car would not be were it is today without Tim hortons,
AND
Sleemans Honey brown


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

Tim Hortons FTW... looks good so far as well


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (SCdub)*

Whos got thoughts on my valve situation??








im leaning towards a whole new set of stainless valves.
but not to sure whats available.
i cant seem to find too many
the TRW's and thats about it
????


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

these are what im leaning for in the Standard Stainless sizes both exhaust and intake.
http://www.intengineering.com/...25251

Valve Springs and retainer set.
http://www.intengineering.com/...32093

this Integrated Engineering place rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Bump it up


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

looks good! thanks to all about the extra info on the turbo's its nice to see people playing nice on vortex.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Updates! Head Disassembly*

Heres a few shots of my old man's shed. for the winters, its my heated little Vr6 Shop
haha
Working on tearing down the 12v AFP head. starting with the Autotech 262 Cams ,cam caps,INA lightweight lifters, then tonight ill be doing the Retainers, springs and valves
Its still just sooo dam cold 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 






Ill be spending my evening with a case of Sleemans Honey Brown out back tongiht to make my valve spring tool and rip the rest apart. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
till tomorrow









_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 7:01 PM 1-31-2009_

_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:32 PM 4-13-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:33 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (supra00400)*

Good luck with the build, looks good so far. Its a lot of fun once its done


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

ohhh i cant wait








we should have the motor out on the stand and in the shed by tonight!
engine block pics tonight


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You can make nice numbers on 440CC injectors, I've always used C2 in the past but I would think Unitronic would be similar. Do you have to swap out FPR's for their software?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

im really not to sure about the FPR situation with the Unitronic tune.
im going adjustable anyways, in the mk3 rail.
and im pumped about the sweet numbers im ready to make with the 440cc


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Engine Updates*

Finally got the Engine Block out of the car and into the shop on the stand.
1000lb engine stand works great, takes up a bit more floor space but its super solid.



heres the block after i got Cylinders #1 and #6 to TDC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Be sure to replace the guides and tensioners while you're in there


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (KubotaPowered)*

all the guides, the 2 chains, the tensioner bolt were all replaced last winter.
just needs to be cleaned up real good.

whats the best thing to clean the block with before i paint it??
i figured id scrub it with a steel brush and some brake cleaner, and mask the top deck off with masking tape.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

haha our weak attempt a polishing my tensioner....

were learning.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

slowly


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

watchinggg


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (burton727)*

Juan emailed me today!!
my SRI is done, pics from him tonight hopefully








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_all the guides, the 2 chains, the tensioner bolt were all replaced last winter.
just needs to be cleaned up real good.

whats the best thing to clean the block with before i paint it??
i figured id scrub it with a steel brush and some brake cleaner, and mask the top deck off with masking tape.









Carb/choke cleaner or brake cleaner works well, no residue


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Hope this wors out well. cause ebat 50 trims are super cheap.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

in the end the ebay turbos are cheap, cause there cheap
haha
this one is very temporary,......... maybe a quick try once the whole kit is on...

im already saving for the garrett ahead of time


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Heres my thread from like 2 years ago. Lots of pics and explanations if you need it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3345733


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Engine looks very clean inside, pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good work guys! good luck with everything!
oh, and dont you worry about the ebay intercooler or manifold, i have both and they are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (not same engine but still)


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Anybody have any valve sugestions??
i think wanna get some Ferrea's, or the integrated engineering ones..

stainless steel i know that much, but should i go bigger??.

and i have a sick old school engine builder that does Cascar Big blocks here in town.
heres going to do the valve seats for me, but i dont think he will port the head for me cause he doesnt have a flow bench to test anything with.

whasts the best route, what are the gains of a BVH in a 15 psi 8.5:1 CR t3/t4 setup??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

yeah, im gonna spend the $$ on the Integrated Stuff, it looks real solid.
gonna go with there stainless valves Intake and Exhaust.
and there Spring and retainer kit..
still not sure wether or not to go bigger.........








gonna talk to our guy tomorrow and see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

finally got my Valve tool fabed up and got the head all taken apart today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tool worked great and costed a whole 8$
8" clamp and a peice of 3/4" conduit ground out on both sides.









anyhow, heres the dam pics
starting with some shots of the under side of the block including the crank and oil pump.



The almighty 8$ valve spring compressor, haha my $99 Princess Auto mig welder cooked the conduit metal but oh well it worked GREAT!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















heres some pics of an intake valve and one exhaust valve, fairly clean.




hahaha Tim hortons cups ended up saving the day! i ran out of ziplock bags to bag up th elifters,valves,retainers and valve locks. but i used the cups to keep the lifters seperate from each other(which are all im re-using cause there very new).


Finally, heres the head all cleaned out, except the valve sleeves.





Now the Head is soaking in some dawn dish soap in warm water in a big coleman cooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gonna give it a few bathes and see how it turns out


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Jeepin fun*

So as the Head soaks for a night or two..............
My 94 Cherokee needs a workout..
and we just happend to of gotten about 6" of snow tongiht

heres a vid 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hvdK5lJfaLA
or two
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0FjkUWd7B1w
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fun times


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Jeepin fun (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

whats best to clean up the carbon spots on the underside of the head??
ive tried a soft scrub brush, but its not taking much off.

anyone??


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Jeepin fun (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_whats best to clean up the carbon spots on the underside of the head??
ive tried a soft scrub brush, but its not taking much off.

anyone??
















Use a sharp gasket scraper or take it to a machine shop and have it cleaned in their acid bath


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Jeepin fun (KubotaPowered)*

what do you think of the build so far??
im gonna let it soak alittle more


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Jeepin fun (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_what do you think of the build so far??
im gonna let it soak alittle more

so far so good, you're doing all the right things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

thats polish job is a year ago.... looked way better then that a year ago


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (TrevorCouture)*

haha excuses excuses TC

SRI is done and on its way from JUAN8595 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Cleaning the piston tops this evening along with the block gasket surface and the outside of the block for painting.
more pics later dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ferrari2479 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

coming along good might still look really good because it's semi hidden and not out in the open.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (ferrari2479)*

Here's the block all cleaned up and painted!
some more ****ty cell phone pics... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorry Gents
haha cleaned up the carbon off the top of a few pistons so far.
here's a pic with 4 cleaned and the 2 others untouched.





And Finally a few shots of it all done, painted and the piston tops all cleaned and semi buffed.
the head will be done soaking tomorrow.
its looking pretty sparkling in-fact.
can't wait to get it rinsed and ready to re build.













Im getting soooo excited to get this dam VrT done!!
oredring parts from Integrated engineering this weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 10:59 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

the Piston heads actualy cleaned up very nicely, im super happy with the turnout.
Combustion chamber cleaner + some scrapping+ a tooth brush and some break cleaner afterwards
worked wonders


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

haha but my dam hands hurt from all the scrubbing!!
haha but well worth it
look how dam sparkling those things are!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Engine Updates (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

anybody out there ??


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

oooo....your in sarnia.....i might have to see this thing in person when its done, or if you ever happen to cruise out to grand bend.


----------



## loj8 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (Greg_J)*

Can wait to see your car done.


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (loj8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loj8* »_Can wait to see your car done. 

x2


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (anothermk4)*

Here's some more for yall

got the better camera back today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heres the head after soaking for a day in hot water and dish soap.





and a few cleaner shots of the block all cleaned up, painted.
i am still going to thread chase every hole and clean up all the matting decked surfaces.



and the ATP clone manifold all painted with high heat engine paint in Cast iron gray.
looks decent


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

hahahah and here's some pics of the dam snow we've been gettin!!
Those are 35" Dunlop tires!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

AAANNNNNDDDDDD 
a fatty one wheel peel for everyone








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otdlUZOEC5Q
really gonna need that Peloquin!!



_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:49 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

One wheel tire fire!!!!!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

hahaha sure is

almost......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Build looks good so far guys keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Just one thing, I noticed the Walbro pump you posted on pg 1 is actually the inTANK pump not the inLINE pump. Is this planned(running the intank?) orrr....?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

u know what

i just realised a few days ago and emailed the store i got it from.
think i got the wrong model maybe.?.?.?
model # on it says GSS-341
think i gots me the wrong one here dudes.









anyway of using this one outside of the tank somehow??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

anyone got the model # of the inline one??


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

In for the WATCH...Looks pretty promising soo far. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*

Hey sorry dudes!
my first few days in a row with no progress ............. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








some parts have been ordered and the rest will get ordered by the end of this week.
the engine bay is next, im trying to figure out what to do with all the extra stuff ontop of the battery and the wiring behind it.
anyone got anything to suggest??
battery is going in the trunk by the way


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Im working on that same thing right now, Cant show pics till i get done with it though... I got the whole fuse cluster hidden though!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

yeah man id love to see some options.
im not sure how i wanna hide it,
im thinkin up in the driver side fender well.
not to sure yet though


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

WOWZERS
hard at work boys i hope to see you out and about this summer, maybe vagkraft cruise this year


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

mOar pics!!!!


----------



## 00GTIDUB (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Agreed more pics, this is looking good, cant wait to do my VRT







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (00GTIDUB)*

you guys are week
get to work lol
umm in other news, i think you guys should vr6 my car i want to be in the club lol


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

Nice so far!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*

hahaha , got like $3000 worth of boxes today.........

here's the pile, of all 15
haha


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I cant WAIT work faster lol
jk 
i will pay for a ride when finshed haha


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

so here they are, all the new goodies.
-SRI and 95mm MAF housing made by Juan and Luis Mancera these guys rock
-XTR stage 3 clutch kit (10lbs one peice chromoly flywheel, 6 puck MIBA ceramic disk,XTR race pressure plate, throwout bearong and tool.)
-42 Draft Designs 3" cat-back
-3" 14ga stainless downpipe material with 3" flex coupler and t3/t4 mild steel flange
-440cc Bosch Greentops
-Supertech lightweight Valve Springs and Titanium retainers, Supertech Stainless valves
-Eurospec adj fuel pressure regulator
BFI stage 2 dogbone bushing
-Apexi ripoff turbo timer
-Bosch Adj Diverter vavle/blowoff valve
-Glowshift dual gauge pod
-Reinforced sillicone couplers
-ECS tuning Black mk4 coolant cap, thermostat o-rings, etc.
-Thermo-cool downpipe wrap
-Tuned Engine start button

haha and i also got me some sick RCI hightops
haha drag shoes!
Thanks again to Juan Mancera for making me this intake and MAF housing.
i wish u could all see these things in person, they look incredible.
Juan is the man 
vortex name Juan8595 check him out he's a great guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















































and more has yet to be shipped


















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 12:08 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*









thats whats she said







hahah 
its looking good man! so many parts


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

those are all very nice things (Family Guy reference)


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SCdub)*

my Schimmel performance order got shipped today
thanks to Bill and Darlene for all the help you guys were great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Peloquin 02j-A LSD
8.5:1 headspacer
and a no a/c belt and some oil filters 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Finally got around to getting the head ready for re-assembly
Starting with Lapping each valve properly
here's one of each.
Supertech Stainless steel, Black Nitrided stock size Intake and exhaust valves

Valve Lapping Compound


haha Daisy couldnt resist putting the Integrated Engineering box to good use while i lapped the valves they sent me.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









After i got one piston worth of valve seats lapped.


More progress




The trustworthy bible 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Me hard at work( more like hard on the hands!)









The final results.......A perfect fit.
i use magic marker on each seat to make sure they all sat perfect.
and they did







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
now on to the final cleaning of the head and complete re-assembly tomorrow night.


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:11 AM 3-2-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:14 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*








i couldnt help but mount this thing just to see what itll look like.
not bad!


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

FUN FUN FUN
lol this is more exciting than the new season of heros


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*

you miss us already dont yah smurf.. by the way lets get a meet going soon


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TrevorCouture)*

lol you guys are just so much cooler than all the london guys
ya my golf is out and runnin around unfortunately right now
give me a shout some time and i will cruise on down


----------



## mfunk (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








nice man cant wait till this is done


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mfunk)*

Definitely watching this one. Looks like you've decided to do this proper instead of ebay status, lol


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Skinner)*

well the turbo is still ebay china for now.
ill see how long it holds up.
then ill be getting something bigger and better from CTS
hopefully gt40 area maybe??


----------



## Rave_GreenGTI (Aug 4, 2007)

i cant wait for this thing to be done great build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching.


----------



## Bigdutch (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smurfs_182* »_lol you guys are just so much cooler than all the london guys


ouch!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bigdutch)*

haha
wow u london guys are gettin the treatment eh?
haha we'll see yous all soon


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

its gettin there..........
slowly









Spent some time going over the block.
cleaning every hole and thread , thread chasing and making sure everything is clean, oil free and dry. 


Then i finished up a few things on the head, cam cap studs and exhaust studs and mounted a few things for a bit of a tease haha. 




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 12:04 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Bigdutch (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha
wow u london guys are gettin the treatment eh?
haha we'll see yous all soon

lol.. seems that way doesn't it...
bring this thing upto one of our meets when its all done.. cant wait to see it..


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bigdutch)*

looks incredible!


----------



## Simas (Sep 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI-LVR)*

haha thanks man,
hopefully it runs as good as it looks


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

so back to a problem i ran into a few weeks back.
im a retard and ordered and in-tank walbro 255lph pump.....
"thanks for coming out man, buuutttt maybe next year."
anyone know if i can still somehow get this one to work in an in-line sort of fashion??
and how the setup may be different?











_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 4:28 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

bump to the top!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

If you don't want to use that in-tank pump - you could pick up an inexpensive inline pump from summit for REALLY cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a walbro in-tank on my car and I haven't had a problem... However mine is out of a Ford GT-40...








Much luck either way.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

i was thinking about that.....

would just the in-tank 255lph walbro do just fine???
\
or would i notice the extra with the stock one installed aswell??


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

do work!

:watching:


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (voll99vr)*

Got some stuff together and ready to install, loosely mocked up the exhaust
42 Draft Designs, 3" Cat-back with Magnaflow muffler and twin tips





my new ARP 4705 Head Stud kit




Gruven Parts Billet Crackpipe

Peloquin O2J-A LSD kit with ARP Pro ring gear bolts, new seal and bearings. All from Bill @ Schimmel Performance thanks man






ANNNDDD got started cleaning the last few things up and re-assembling, first mocking things up with 30wt motor oil, then again after with the 3 step ARP Procedure with there moly lube. 3 equal steps to 80ft/Lbs

Schimmel Performance 8.5:1 Headspacer With ARP 4705 head studs.






Schimmel Performance split mk4 CopperHead Gaskets (thats the two of them stacket,looks like one)



Got the INA lightweights lifters back in in the order the came out, I also let each one sit in the 10w30 upside down for a while before dropping them back in.












http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:27 PM 3-8-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:40 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

YUMM CRACK PIPE
when are you going to get that car sittin proper lol
no need for all this power if you can plant it lol
good stuff guys


_Modified by smurfs_182 at 12:58 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

hum..looks like the spring gtg wont be the same as last year......I guess the audi and rocco are going to need to step up their a game...god damn over rated vrt's


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*

So getting the Bay cleaned up, got the old exhaust all out and all the old wiring i dont need cleaned out. Its still a big mess and dont mind the **** pics, but im getting there, slowly , like always
haha
im fabbin up all the wiring for the gauges, Innovate LC-1, Start Button, and Subwoofer all ahead of time so it'll wire from the inside out. all pre-soldered and shrink wrapped
As well as figuring out all the battery re-location issues.
Annndddd re-locating the MAF harness connection to the passenger side then moving the Coolant bottle sensor over to the driver side.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

hahah lets see the london boys keep up now...!


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

subscribed for a VR6 build. i like them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vortexpert)*

here's the wiring supplies.







The MAF sensor wiring and Coolant reservoir wiring extentions, mesured, soldered and wrapped in conduit.

The steering console gauge pod


A-pillar gauge pod


switched used for gauge backlights


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Lookin really good. Just wondering why do you want the option to turn the gauge backlights on and off? Why not connect directly to the dimmer in the car?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Skinner)*

good question, i guess its Just cause sometimes i just hate cruising with all the gauges lights on at night, sometimes i wanna be chill and not have 6 brights gauges on at all times
and i dont want to be stuck with them on whenever my headlights and dash lights are on..
and i already have the double gauge plate with spots for 2 switches,
one for the steering pod with 2 gauges (Oil Pressure/Volts) and the A-pillar pod with 2 gauges(Boost/ AirFuel)..
and the other switch for the double gauge plate about the deck(Water Temp/Oil Temp).
buutt at the same time, does anyone know if a normal LED gauge will DIM with my interiors??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i know its kinda cheezy,having switches just for gauge lights, but its the way i want it i guess.


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

why not put boost and a/f in the column pod, where you will be spending the most time looking? aren't these arguably the most important? or maybe a/f and oil press then? it just seems like you'll know if you are undercharging, and even if you are, it's not like you'd shut your car down right there. low oil pressure on the other hand... 
anyway, this is a sweet build. i will be keeping up with the thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (3dubssofar)*

Thanks man
yeah i am debating if i want the a/r and boost infront of me now.....
think i might go that route and have volts and oil pressure on the A-pillar

And hey For the LC-1 wideband, where is the BEST spot to take the (ACC on) signal from in an mk4 jetta ?? 
And is it also ok to use the maint bolted ground under the battery as the ground for all this gear?
aswell as the Innovate LC-1


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Ok say you cruising down the road with a 300 hp plus front wheel drive car and you decide to step on it... So now you want to look to see what boost your hitting or your air fuel mix. Are you telling me you would rather look down at two gauges then glance over at two. I 'm not a smart guy but i know when i step on it and the car goes all squirrly. i dont have time to look down between the steering wheel to worry about my speed "because i know im speeding" or anything else down there..I myself would find it easier looking over but everyone has there own way.


_Modified by Mr Boosted at 12:46 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

haha yeah, im debatin......

quicker to look sideways or down...










most ilkely gonna do it how i had planned to begin with


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Boosted* »_Ok say you cruising down the road with a 300 hp plus front wheel drive car and you decide to step on it... So now you want to look to see what boost your hitting or your air fuel mix. Are you telling me you would rather look down at two gauges then glance over at two. I 'm not a smart guy but i know when i step on it and the car goes all squirrly. i dont have time to look down between the steering wheel to worry about my speed "because i know im speeding" or anything else down there..I myself would find it easier looking over but everyone has there own way.

_Modified by Mr Boosted at 12:46 PM 3-11-2009_

Down. I'm already looking there for the speedo and tach anyway. This way you're only looking at one place vice 2


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmmm.... lots of aspects on your build looks strangely familiar.
Just a quick note... I had to "massage" my rain tray with that same manifold on my MK4 GTI. I kind of wished I had placed the compressor on the driver's side instead... To boot you must bend the High Pressure port towards the passenger side, and the downpipe comes real close to the shifter cables.
Looks great so far!
Any expected start up date?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Yeah? by massage what do u mean?? haha
it requires some modification to have it fit?
i already have a 45 degreee bend to bend it towards the passenger side, im going to run the boost pipe along with the 4" intake pipe on the passenger side of the engine
and hey whats ur d/p look like, got any pics?
im fabing mine up in the next week or so, i wanna get some ideas on dump tube placement and o2 bung placement.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

this car is VERY VERY similar to how my setup will be.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

haha and a pic of me this past summer.........
i miss the nice weather


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i wanna go lower.
i got the FK red sport springs. on stock struts so far....








2.3 " drop in the back and 2.5 in the front i think.

can i somehow get another 1/4" to 1/2" drop??
and dont say coilovers cause i realise thats the way to go. but in the end i just spent like 5 grand on turbo parts.......


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Yeah? by massage what do u mean?? haha
it requires some modification to have it fit?
i already have a 45 degreee bend to bend it towards the passenger side, im going to run the boost pipe along with the 4" intake pipe on the passenger side of the engine
and hey whats ur d/p look like, got any pics?
im fabing mine up in the next week or so, i wanna get some ideas on dump tube placement and o2 bung placement.

I had to cut....








I'll upload a pic of my downpipe when I get back inside. Give me a couple hours.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Trevor, Justin....glad to see you guys are doing well and getting your hands dirty. Hopefully we can have another bbq this year just like last. That was a great time and it was really nice to meet you guys. 
The one thing I would do with your set-up....is run a little metal screen after the turbo if you dont trust it.....just to protect the fresh motor from any debris incase the turbo does decide to take a hike.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

hey man!
good to hear from you.
yeah im liking this screen idea, ive thought of that issue before,

what could i use do u think??

and BBQ's for sure this summer, many of them....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Im thinking some kind of fine metal mesh wrapped right over the compressor side of the turbo before it goes to the intercool. Maybe a little piece from a screen door or something like that. I dont know how well it would hold up....but Im sure this would be worth it to not mess up a good motor. Ebay turbos are iffy....some ppl have had good luck and others have not. So its hit or miss.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

yeah thats sounds like an idea.

would it hurt the flow at all?? and would screen door kinda stuff even hold up??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I still dont see how these two pumps can be that different............
255lph at the right pressure, plus arent these inline pumps just to boost the stock flow a bit
im keeping the stock intank pump with this one inline , i just need to figure out how the connections are gonna work.
some fuel hose,clamps and some barbed fittings i guess


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_I still dont see how these two pumps can be that different............
255lph at the right pressure, plus arent these inline pumps just to boost the stock flow a bit
im keeping the stock intank pump with this one inline , i just need to figure out how the connections are gonna work.
some fuel hose,clamps and some barbed fittings i guess

That should be fine but I hope you're not thinking of clamping rubber line over the neoprene line.







You may need to find a quick-disconnect fitting to AN/NPT female thread. 
Here's the downpipe I made from 1 180* SS bend...


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I dont know if a screen like that would hold up...but a nice metal one should without problem. I know Jabba sport from over the pond has been doing this on their g60's for years....cause we all know how prone to failure those are.....The loss is about 1-2psi but I think it is well worth the peace of mind. After all this work you dont want to have shards from the turbo going thru your refreshed motor.....its a lot cheaper to replace a turbo than it is to rebuild a motor. I would just hate to see a post a few months down the road saying ebay turbo damaged my motor. You could also take the turbo to a shop and have them inspect it...tell you what they think. Too many horror stories with these cheap ebay turbos.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

yeah something heavier and maybe put it just before the intercooler 
just fabbed me up a vacumm manifold kit for like 20 $
just like the ones 42dd sells.
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...s.htm
haha sorry to John at 42DD, id of bought it from u if i hadnt just spend 700 bucks on your 3" catback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i LOVE the catback thought
amazing quality
Needless to say, im pretty broke, but atleast i got it done right!
i just coudlnt say not say no to a cheap vacumm mani kit.
Princess Auto baby
Aluminium Manifold single 1/4"npt in and quad 1/4" npt outs - $4
1/4"npt-1/4 barbed tip fittings x4 - $3
1/4"npt-1/8barbed tip fittings x2 -$3
1/8"ID black tubing x 10 feet -$5
1/4"ID black tubing x 15 feet -$5 

ill snap some pics tonight afterwork..

and hey Everyone
check out my works new Website
totally not Dub related but here it is, ive been the Guitar Tech/Amp repair guy there for 8 years
http://www.pickersalley.com










_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 8:33 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

inform the noob here: what is that for exactly?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Its to clean up the Vacumm line system.
gets rid of some ugly t-fittings, and couplers and ****
its basicly a distribution block if u will, but for Vacumm lines


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Justin you have to post pics of this DIY....I love anything that is DIY especially if it comes from princess auto.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (V-TEC this!!!)*

haha ill have pics up in about a half an hour

and ill show u my little Princess Auto Secret.......
my favorite store by far


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I seem to have forgoten the tubing's at the shop........








but........
i do have a few shots.
Here's the $4 Vacuum Manifold
1 in, 4 outs and two end caps can be used as outs as well






i also got some 1Gauge Welding wire and a whole bunch of other stuff for super cheap!! 

wanna know why??hahaha
meet my girlfriend Lindsey


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Lindsey's hot!








Princess Auto Special is sweet too! Care to piece me together something and ship one out? I don't have a store local to me.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha, im sure we could arrange something Weiss.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

after youre done with your car, can i have her?








jokes aside, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_jokes aside

but seriously.


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nofear0788)*

I just have to post here. Essing sick man. I love that you get your stuff from PA. It's probably my favorite store as well. love the surplus section! Anyways I just read through your entire thread and you are doing a really amazing build. Clearly you have chosen the correct route and from what I can see when you're done it'll be sooooo sweet. Tim Hortons gets me through a tough Calgary winter as well. And also "underoath" FTW. Just went to a Underoath Norma Jean show monday. You guys are my heroes. Frick.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubtoews)*

First off

Underoath rules!!
and second of all, thanks for the good word, i really hope this build turns out to be an awesome ride.
ive been putting in a crazy amount of time into this.









sooooo yeah.. it better i guess haha
either way Princess Auto is the ****!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Had a blast today doing a VR swap in a buddies mk3 Jetta CL.
we pulled his 1.8 turboless mk3 and installed an mk3 OBD1 Vr6, coilpack ingition
We literaly got it done in a day, well almost.
it crank.........and cranks..........and cranks.............

but no start. it got to dark so we called it a night, more tomorrow
we checked CPS sensor,knock sensors, we have spark and fuel, as well as power to the injectors.





















and for poops.a pic of my 4.0High Output Jeep Cherokee
[/URL
 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 10:24 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

BTW, just a note that I ran into within my first 2 days of VRTing (








)... Everything on the bottom and front of the rain tray going over the turbo will melt unless you insulate it with some heat wrap. Gooey wires kinda sucked yesterday.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

yeah i was thinking about that last night as i was running my MAF Harness and Coolant bottle Harness .
there definatly going to have to going at the back of ther rain tray, along with anything else crossing in the path of the hot turbo


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I miss my Jeep


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Bummer, sorry for teasin ya then
haha
Jeeps and Dubs, go hand in hand.
the ONLY reason to ever ditch or get rid of a jeep.......

is if its for a sick new DUB
haha


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Dubs in the summer. Jeeps in the winter. ( ONLY WAY TO ROLE )


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Bummer, sorry for teasin ya then
haha
Jeeps and Dubs, go hand in hand.
the ONLY reason to ever ditch or get rid of a jeep.......

is if its for a sick new DUB
haha









This is true, I'd still have it but it was stolen 2 years ago


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_BTW, just a note that I ran into within my first 2 days of VRTing (







)... Everything on the bottom and front of the rain tray going over the turbo will melt unless you insulate it with some heat wrap. Gooey wires kinda sucked yesterday.









And don't forget that (at least on the MK3's) there is a wiring harness just under the rain tray. Even with a heat wrap mine got so hot that some wires shorted out (melted into each other) and I had a small fire. This happened a while ago.
Bottom line is it burnt itself all the way back through the firewall and just short of the fuse box.
Had to replace entire engine main harness as a result. 
BE CAREFUL with that harness. I now have it wrapped with some good heat wrap/insulation.
I have also melted my TB...so much that the black plastic piece melted and the cable came out.
Solution: C2 QF.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*

Cool, yeah thanks for the tips guys.
i plan on definatly running and extending everything around the back of the rain tray, and heat wrapped as well.?
what type of heat wrap is best??/


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

heat wrap


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

Are certain kinds better than others??
i have the Thermo-tec exhaust wrap for my 3" d/p.
same stuff or the tape style?


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

for what its worth i would prolly used that stuff and the tape "JUST TO BE SAFE"


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

yeah good call.
maybe me and my buddy Weiss can work out a Deal here..

a Princess Auto vacumm Mani for some heat wrap eh?
haha


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i wanted that engine lol
jk keep on keeping on boys


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*

P.S Mr boosted is a biggg ***.....

hahaha nice heat wrap advice buddy

j/k


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_P.S Mr boosted is a biggg ***.....

hahaha nice heat wrap advice buddy

j/k

Your cars not low enough...
Drop it on the oil pan


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Get a heat blanket and wrap that downpipe.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111567


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Im totally ordering one of these

AND using some heat tape in the rain tray to help the wiring out a little.
should have full engine Done by this weekend with pics 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yeah good call.
maybe me and my buddy Weiss can work out a Deal here..

a Princess Auto vacumm Mani for some heat wrap eh?
haha


Ahh.... here's what my solution has been for the past 3 days. Kicks ass! 
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
Give me a call man!


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Weiss)*

We decided to put the head on tonight so here are a couple pics


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Big nasty plenum! **** looks great guys! You're going to be so happy when you first hit that key.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha im hoping so!!
todays my birthday!! and im spending the entire day working on my DUb!!
i got a whole long list of things to do
heres my list

VR6T things to do
-Take bumper/front chassis home for intercooler mods
-pull passenger side lower interior
-Pull wipers
-Pull Rain Tray
-Heat sheild the tray and any wires that might get burnt
-Pull out E.C.U
-Pass Battery wire to trunk
-Install battery box/battery holder
-Install Exhaust hangers and 3" 42DraftDesigns system
-3" cat( weld on new 3" flange on each end)
-Install new Brass O2J Shifter bushings
-Wire up gauges
-Wire up Innovate system Wideband O2 
-Wire up Start Button/install the button to seat bracket
-Wire up and Install Turbo Timer/Relay for alarm/ Mount the timer
-Pass Gauge sensor wiring (Oil pressure, Oil Temp, Water Temp)
-Solder Coolant harness extension and your little **** up.
-re-Drill ALL Seat bracket mounting holes ( 4 for each ****in seat this time)
-Cut out 2 black front Carpets
-Flannel on A-pillar gauge pod
-Paint cage and floor.
-Clean pedals
-Figure out Fuel lines and Install pressure gauge on input line
-Clean up Radiator,black paint, Remove A/C ****
-Final Engine bay cleaning (driveshafts/control arms etc.)
Engine Stuff to do:
-Install Cams/Cam caps
-Engine timing.
-Test fit Entire Engine (Exhaust mani/Intake Mani/Turbo/Wastegate/Oil feed and Return lines

and i know im forgetting other stuff


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

Did you decide to wrap the turbo/dp? I still cannot bring myself to do that, keeping all the heat in seems like it would cook the oil in the turbo when you shut it off.
Everything looks great though so far


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Mocking the Exhaust up




And this is how my interior is lookin at the moment


got the Bay kinda cleaned up, all harness extensions are installed


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

hey guys, im really stuck on some of this wiring
turbo timer
here's my problem
i started another thread for it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4307185


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Is that a Juan intake manifold? If so how did you find the fitment of those greentops and the stock rail on that manifold? Do they seat all the way down properly?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (seL)*

yeah they seem to all sit properly.
the rail i used was a bit bent and i had to shape the tabs back to fit.
so the shaping helped a bit
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i see the golf vrt your sellign looks like its got one.
that car looks incredible dude!
Im from Sarnia, Ontario where u from??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Wow
there just doesnt seem to be enough time in a day to get stuff done.

still coming along slowly everybody.
here somethin just so yall cant call me a doucheeeee---bagggggg








it kinda turned out like ****, but atleast its gonna match the headliner now. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

And these are not the gauges im using, these are old gauges i used just to mock up for pictures.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Paint it black, please


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Paint it black, please









i will paint you black
lol
keep going
MOAR


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

Hey Everyone
went to T.O over the weekend

paid a visit to my friends at Haldex








haha in the end, its only there Canadian Distribution centre for there traction systems, but either way, i had to get some pics 



haha and seen a sick dub yesterday too, thing is ****in bad ass


----------



## geeteeisix (Sep 30, 2008)

watchin, looks good cant wait to get my turbo build going


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

all i could really say is wow! this is one of the best vr build threads. awesome job dude, cause of all the pics to be honest


_Modified by DubZmk3VR at 1:55 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (DubZmk3VR)*

Geez, thanks dude.

i havent had much time to work on it lately but there will be much more soon hopefully








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

the 1998 Subaru Legacy GT Behind the white mk3 Jetta we were workin on, has a 2006 WRX Turbo engine and drivetrain swap.
Engine was swapped by a Pro Subbie shop near T.O.
and we swapped in the 2006 WRX Gearbox + Rear Diff with LSD and all 4 Driveshafts.
Car runs a 17psi, puts out give or take 300AWHP.
To say the very least, this thing F----U---Ckin rips!
had a blast working on it as well, for a ol Aussie buddy of ours in the pic as well Brendon.

Mate, thats not a knife, this is a knife!!
hahahaha















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:21 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Finaly got back out to the shop to get some **** done!!
FINALY haha
torqued the head on to ARP specs, 3 steps to 80ft/lbs with ARP Moly Lubricant.
then got the cams in, cam caps are all torqued to 20 ft/lbs and timed with the 1/8" aluminium plates i fabbed up earlier today.
-And got the oil filter housing and oil cooler cleaned and painted 
-Cut out my Intake and Exhaust Gasket from the 1200 degree gasket material my dad picked up for me.I still gotta finish them up but u get the idea.
It should act much like a Powergasket Keeping my SRI and Exhaust mani alot cooler!! yaaayyyyyy.








i will have More updates Tomorrow!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 8:08 PM 3-31-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 8:09 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Tx_Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Awesome build man. Read it completely. Car will haul onces it is done. Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

UPDATES!!!!!!!! UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Well wheres the updates........
Oh and BUMP THIS


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


Haldex is a large supplier for air brake ABS systems, I believe they even have an adaptive cruise control system for over the road trucks. It wasn't until recently mid 2000's that I started seeing their AWD systems state-side in anything but but high end cars
Back on topic...is this thing running yet?????


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

agreed get the **** to work lol


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smurfs_182* »_agreed get the **** to work lol

hahahhahaha
its snowing outside for some reason????








Time for spring. 
Warmer Wheather = More hours working on the car
Which = A Highly Powered Vw Jetta Ready to tear it up = a lot of poeple 
happy and a lot not = A very good summer hahah


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Thanks man
yeah i am debating if i want the a/r and boost infront of me now.....
think i might go that route and have volts and oil pressure on the A-pillar

And hey For the LC-1 wideband, where is the BEST spot to take the (ACC on) signal from in an mk4 jetta ?? 
And is it also ok to use the maint bolted ground under the battery as the ground for all this gear?
aswell as the Innovate LC-1


Hey, i'm sitting on the same fence with my innovate wideband....where did you end up grounding it?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*So big deal, ain't my problem your internet connections 2.SLOW!*

So here's where i'm at.
puttin stuff together still.
properly.!!!
I timed the engine with the top chain cover on.
everything was perfectly in time the FIRST time around. 











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My SAI delete solution





This is the MSD coil conversion i did a year or so ago. Best Homemade peice ive done yet.
huge Ignition improvement highly recommended to ANYONE with a Vr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


And of course , to keep my bum warm!






And a little somethin from the Gangsta himself! Sarnia's only thousandaire!!!
Government job man...



























_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 12:52 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

props for doing it once, and doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So big deal, ain't my problem your internet connections 2.SLOW! (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

And a little somethin from the Gangsta himself! Sarnia's only thousandaire!!!
Government job man...


























_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 12:52 AM 4-8-2009_[/QUOTE]

HahHhahahhahahah work 6 months of the year and makin money for 12 months a year. hahahahhahahah
Thousanaire.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

moar faster lets GO haha


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smurfs_182* »_moar faster lets GO haha

Why dont you drive your a** down here and give us a hand.......lol


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

Good Call TC!
get your asses down here and maybe this thing would get done a little sooner eh?!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and i just had to post this one.

i think its a very manly pic.......
other than the chick drinkin the beer


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and hey Yall
im debating this water pump.
the seal is f-ed

and the bearing in it seems weird, like its stiff.
still turns but stiff.

hummmm???


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

replace with metal impeller pump


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

WORD
wheres a good spot to find one ?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_WORD
wheres a good spot to find one ?



MJMautohaus.com
They are difficult to replace with the engine in the car, do it now and save the hassle


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

sweet
killer deal to $55 for the metal impellar pump!
thanks dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_sweet
killer deal to $55 for the metal impellar pump!
thanks dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









MJM is the sh!t!!


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*

might as well bump it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
MJM is sh!t!!


Corrected....http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Glad to see the build coming along well


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

come on get some H&R coil overs and BBS rs
then this thing will be MONEY
lol what is the projected finsih date for this project


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

TO THE TOP YO!!
gonna have lots of updates tomorrow!! working a late night tongiht


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

you better....its been over a week with nothing but the waterpump update.....as if anyone cares about that. 
Looks good so far....keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

So some progress for all u babies.
got rid of the old 4Litres washer fluid bottle..

and i found a 1.6 litre from a 90's mk2 gti ( its actualy the small bottle for the rear window that they use to mount in the trunk )that my stock mk4 washer fluid pump fits right into. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gangsta
i really didnt wanna deal with the big huge one.
and for the amount of times ill end up using it, i dont mind having to refill a little more often



Also figuring out all the power distribution issues.
heres the Distribution blocks im using for up front, to keep it nice and neat.
the block with the 150 amp fuse is going in the trunk about 12inches down the line from the battery
plus the 1/0 gauge welding ground lugs ill be using for the ground to the chassis.


this bitch of a project is next on the table








i shouldnt have any problems.



got the P/S / Alternator bracket back on, and the P/S pump installed, polished all the bolts, and installed the oil filter housing and oil cooler.




also started mocking up the fuel lines 


Got the oil pan drilled and ready to have the bung welded on by a good buddy who works at an excellent local machine shop. i also plan on painting the pan black onces its all cleaned up and welded properly.
in the pic is the Send and Return lines for the turbo as well as all the fittings 


Its kind of ugly, but this time im confident my coolant temp sensor for my gauge wont be leaking.
i RTVed the **** out of it
haha 
its in the good 










doing TONS of work on it tomorrow
all the wiring/interior gauges and all that good stuff.
more pics tomorrrow









_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 7:45 PM 4-13-2009_

_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 7:46 PM 4-13-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 7:47 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

haha and for those of you who care.......
i ordered the better Metal impellar water pump....

pretty interesting stuff those water pumps are







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha and for those of you who care.......
i ordered the better Metal impellar water pump....

pretty interesting stuff those water pumps are







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










You'll like it!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

im sure i will!!
thanks for the tip dude.
MJM has been great to me in the past with other orders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Definitely watching this thread. Hello from Saskatchewan, btw!
I will probably be emailing you with questions when I do everything you're doing to your VR6 (if it is alright with you, of course).. probably this winter for me (except starting out and sticking with the garret t4.. no ebay rubbish!







).
Cheers.


_Modified by Iku at 2:33 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

keep up the good work and pics!


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*



CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> can you tell me where I can order these kind air fitting with different thread?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (trouble1mk)*

Nice build
This one looks nice to 
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...s.htm


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yeah the 42dd setup is awesome but pricey.
there an incredible company, i have the 3" cast back exhaust and its of upmost quality.
go for it if you got the cash.
i just like the oll 4$ princess auto idea








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yeah the 42dd setup is awesome but pricey.
there an incredible company, i have the 3" cast back exhaust and its of upmost quality.
go for it if you got the cash.
i just like the oll 4$ princess auto idea








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cast back.. Whats the difference. hahahahhahahah... im going to look into that


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

So i actualy got a **** load of stuff done today!!
yayyyy

got my fuel lines all cut,fuel pressure gauge installed and all the proper fittings are installed.



annndddd like i said yesterday.
finally got started on my O2J teardown/cleanup, and Peloquin LSD install
started by cleaning my dam bench and getting some old plywood to work on so i didnt ruin my nice oak work bench 



















and thank got my this mk2 widow maker or i wouldnt have been able to crack the casing apart.
but this thing propped up against the clutch cylinder hole pushing on the other housing and a few knocks with the mallet.
and voila







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ill be continuing on the O2J tomorrow till its all tore apart then bringing the old Diff to a friend here in town at Central Machine and Marine to have the ring gear rivets removed and have my old pan bung welded in.
i will also be setting up a few rinse tanks to clean all this stuff with.
anyhow
more to come
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

THIS IS PORN lol


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smurfs_182* »_THIS IS PORN lol


Yo Nick we got some more porn for ya........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4335057
Mr Corvette Killer and I Got many Projects.








Awww. its good to be me


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

Anyone have any suggestions on a colder plug??
i was running the MSD conversion using Champion rc12yc plugs with a bigger then stock .35 gap
and the car ran absolutely great.
but im not sure how much colder i should go....

anyone???


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

turbo app you should gap at .22- .25
i run ngk7re


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (instg8r)*

sweet!
i have 6 NGK bkr7e's on the way
-a Meyle Metal impellar water pump (VW VOLKSWAGEN PART # 021 121 004)
-a Walbro 255lph INLINE pump, so i will actualy have both the intank AND inline walbro pumps installed.
- and some Thermo-tec hi-heat thermo sheild heat tape to protect everything in the rain tray for excessive heat.
and i also shipped my ECU to Unitronic this afternoon!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:13 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Let me know how the Unitronic process goes. I just recently heard about 'em and am delighted to hear that there is a Canadian company this big that does ECU's as a specialty.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (trouble1mk)*

My girlfriend works at a local shop called Princess Auto, but they do not ship.
try any industrial air tool supply shop.
or let me know what size thread u need and ill see if i can put something together for you and ship it your way .








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Hey,
I have been checking this thread out, it's looking good, I just have one question...
Why did you go through all the trouble of moving your coolant tank, washer bottle, mass air flow etc. to the passenger side when Kinetic makes all stuff you need to have the inlet on the driver's side? 
I did the same thing with my 01 jetta last year, I built a DIY kit and just bought the key pieces from kinetic to make it work.....In fact i have the inlet you need for sale here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4344714


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_My girlfriend works at a local shop called Princess Auto, but they do not ship.
try any industrial air tool supply shop.
or let me know what size thread u need and ill see if i can put something together for you and ship it your way .








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks, I had found it from local hardware store.
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (trouble1mk)*

So no updates.
waiting to get the Ring gear back from the machine shop so can continue on the LSD/tranny rebuild.
i got some goodies in the mail today, ill have pics of the stuff up tomorrow...
and i finally get a proper garage on May 1st!!!!! to put the car back together
Sweet!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*

To be very honest Boravr6NS, i just think im doing it the proper way. i think it looks very messy and cramped if you dont relocate those things.some of the best mk4 vrt's ive seen have all those things moved to a better spot
those things need to be moved for everything to be designed and run properly.
as u can see, i am in no way lazy nor am i worried about having to spend the extra time rewiring, relocating, remounting all the stuff you mentioned.


for example, not sure who's ride this is, but its clean and NOT cramped under the hood. AND mine will be even less being as how i have also relocated my battery to the trunk.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:01 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

you are the first guy I see using neuspeed pulleys in a turbo car, everybody takes them out?care to school me? 
Nice built.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

yeah man, i found they made a definate difference in rpm spool.
there not underdrive, just lightweight.
ive only heard mixed opinions about the crank pulley not having a dampener.
either way, im all for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

So finally got the O2J all taken apart, and cleaned up.And got the ring gear back from the machine shop after having them drill out the stock rivets and remove the gear from the stock diff
I used a big can of WD-40 and a few of the spray bottles of it instead of using actual Kerosene,as i believe wd-40 is actualy a forme of kerosene with extra lubricants in it.
Cleaned it all in 3 seperate stages, from real dirty to cleanest, in 2 small dish tubs and an old coleman cooler to rinse for the final stage.
In the end it worked great and everything came out nice and shinny. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























And here's a few shots of the car. Finally pulled it out to bring it to the new garage!!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

whats your plan for the power steering resevoir? this week i plan on relocating the PS and coolant stuff, to move my intake to the passenger side. i was thinking just moving it down to the frame rail and getting rid of the washer bottle.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

Not that any of you should give a ****..........
but my Water pump is here!!!!!








and The Walbro Inline pump and BK7Re plugs








haha

annddd my old man just got some 19" staggered Bmw CSL reps for his 98 528I(19"x 8.5" in the front and 19"x 9.5" in the rear( and he'll be running the same Generel Exclaim UHP tires as me in the correct sizes, aswell as a new M5 front bumper, M5 rear bumper, and a full new paint job.
ill also be installing his BrakeMotive cross drilled/slotted rotors and new brake pads for him this weekend








i Kinda owe him for the help/ $$ he's loaned me for this dam VRT project 
(My money pit as i call it)








haha
wouldnt have happend with out him
ill have pics of the new toys tonight.
as well as some pics of the new garage!!!!!!!!
im soo happy to have my own spot to do all this now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Pics as promised.






and of course, My new Dub Factory


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

sweet!!!!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

Got the rain tray and a few other things cleaned up and takin care of tonight.
Rain tray is lined with Thermo-tec adhesive heat tape.




also cleaned out the rest of the interior to touch up the cage and remove some no longer needed rear seat bracketry by drilling out the stock spot welds.
ALL this drilling was done by T.C the tough guy. he's the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















also finished cleaning and painting the front subframe and installing the last bit of wiring needed for all the gauge sensors/battery wires etc.





and did a few minor things to the engine today (new exhaust studs, installing the new water pump etc.)


And thats about it for today.
more tomorrow.
now that we have this shop to work in the late nights have begun 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

Where did you get that heat tape at? home depo? i need some.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

sick thread.
Nice to see im not the only one who has gotten mushy comments on the most randomest garbege stuff :rofl: 
http://img18.imageshack.us/img...v.jpg
:thumbsup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

You can order the heat tape from jegs or summit; i used it to cover the underside of my stock mk3 VR manifold. Stuff worked well to keep the heat out, from the valve cover...although I am not sure how well it would work if the reflective side is facing out...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pubahs)*

yeah the Thermo-tec stuff is great, i got mine at Jegs.com
should work fine for my application cause theres the rain tray in between.
anything on the engine i would probably say the reflective side out or else it woudlnt work as well.
im only using it to protect the harness wiring from melting.
i gotta say the Thermo-tec stuff does mold and conform to the curve very nicely.
dont cheap out on this stuff cause theres tons of home depot **** out there thats no where near this quality.


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Lookin good!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Finally making some consistent progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
we've been working late nights on this thing for the past few days.
feels like were finaly getting somewhere, but in the back of my head im constantly thinking of how much stuff we actualy have left to do!
here's some pics of the stuff we've been working on. 


pulled the cage out to redo some stuff..
reinforcing it with some plate welded to the chassis first.the welding the cage to it.
just tacked for now.



all the battery relocation stuff has been somewhat taken care of. still a few things to do and clean up




haha and for a little teaser, we pushed the engine stand into the bay for ****s.








ignore the intercooler piping going to the 3". it was like 3 am and i just HAD to.
haha and it just fit at the time, to have a quick look at it kinda mocked up obviously
its actualy going to be all 2.5 pre-intercooler and the 3" from it to the TB. 






and of course the iron man him self
T.C with his freshly painted welding mask http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:26 AM 5-6-2009_ 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:33 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

how did you run your battery cable from the rear to the front? Inside the car? If so how did you get it throught the fire wall? Maybe some pics...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (boravr6NS)*

yeah of course, ill take a few tomorrow once i get back to the garage.
i just drilled a extra set of holes through the firewall. but be sure to file down and de-burr the hole and use a proper size rubber grommet before running it and give the cable a good dose of good quality electrical tape for the area that will be in contact with the hole. as well as some good wire loom over it on either side just to be sure it never gets gets cut in any way 
one hole is for the battery cable by itself, and the other is for a few other seperate ones im running to the interior for other things (the gauges, the Innovate air/fuel setup as well as a power wire for my Infinity subwoofer and amp for when i feel like having it in the back) .









ill have more tomorrow.... 
i actualy spent the night workin on my old man's bimmer, ill have pics of his the freshly painted calipers/installed cross drilled and slotted rotors and 19" M3 CSL replica wheels. just for ****s
so not much done on my project tonight but oh well, more tomorrow


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

So it turns out im going to run my Walbro Inline under the hood on the passenger side of the engine so i can just tie into my 5/16" stainless braided lines in which i have lots of extra hose instead of screwing with the stock nylon ones at the back under the car.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

hey, back when you were assembling the head, i noticed you used the old head, and new valves. you lapped them in. is lapping really enough?? i dont think so. i would have had them cut man. lapping only removes like .0001 or so. the old valves were probably cut at different angles than supertech did.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

the stock vs. supertech valves were actualy very much alike. angles and all.
aside from the supertechs having dished heads and backcut stems
they were a stock replacement and Pete @ Integrated said id be fine just lapping them in.
so im keeping my fingers crossed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

the valves will share the same angle..its actually off by 1 degree...but thats for seating..as long as your not running say...valves from a ford with different seat angles your golden..I to would have had the valve seats either replaced/ reground...but you'll know right away if theres issues...did you check installed height on them?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

So i know this isnt related to my turbo build,
but here's my reason for not having any DECENT updates lately.

workin on my dad's bimmer. Installed the following myself and my old mans good friend painted the car and bumpers 
And yes i know it needs to be lowered, and were working on that!!
-Bavarian Autosports M5 front bumper with foglights (installing the new harness connections tomorrow so there hanging for now







)
-Bavarian Autosports M5 rear bumper
-New PowerStop Cross drilled and Slotted Roters and Ceramic Pads.
-New Velocity Motorsports BMW CSL replicas (19"x 8.5 fronts/ 19" x 9.5 rears) 
-General Exclaim UHP tires all around
-Painted the stock calipers
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:40 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

your dad has good taste for cars.... you, not so much
jk keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

also brought my clutch fork to a another vortex member (Cannuckcorradovr6t) who works at a local machine shop here in town who's been helping me out alot.he'll be re-inforcing it just like the Flipside Customs one.
he also took care of Drilling out the rivets on the old diff to remove the ring gear and did a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as well as sandblasting my oil pan and welding in the bung for my oil return line.
Thanx again Nick


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

So here's a few pics of how I mounted the Inline Walbro and also a few pics of the progress on the VR. and a few shots of the interior work ive been slowly hacking away at ( 1/4" plates for the cage mouting spots are welded in and a rear strut brace with plates aswell.), as well as the gauges/start button and manual boost controller are mounted)


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Man I really do love your build. You're going all out the first time which is rad. I think your car will be a success for sure. I just noticed that you have hose clamps for your fuel lines and I personally have never had any experience with this, but read about a few others whose hose clamps failed resulting in a fire. Maybe check out about getting some fuel line clamps. 
Just a thought...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubtoews)*

must use EFI clamps for sure!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

yeah, good call.
i just ordered a 10 clamp EFI kit from my local Partsource http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
itll be takin care in the next few days.
just used the ****ty ones to mock it up and cut the lines to size


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and thanks for the tips to guys!









and hey what about power steering lines??
i noticed the hose i have to extend has a braiding inside of it.
what would be the best type of hose to use to extend the reservoir to the drivers side?? theres two different sizes coming out of it, one is smaller than the other, is this something i can buy bulk from anywhere?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

So i still have to weld the cage/harness bar to the plates in the car (and i will have to use welding blankets so i dont get it all over my fresh new paint







), but i have prepped and painted the floor in a nice satin black as i plan to keep it just like that with no padding or carpet. 
Rear seat is completely deleted along with all the brackets that were no longer needed.
I will be cutting out some homebrew black front mats and and i will not be re-installing the plastic center console, im running it as is with the black leather shifter boot.
should look pretty badass hopefully (and pretty noisy haha)















I also removed a few other un-needed brackets under the hood and prepped and painted those spots and im waiting on a pack of EFI fuel line clamps for the Walbro Inline pump

and a few other things i have going on at the same time (Fabbing a mounting bracket for the coolant reservoir on the driver side / Painted the reservoir / got the dogbone mount back together with the BFI stage 2 bushings / A new rear stock exhaust mount / Cutting a Throttle Body gasket out of a bulk peice of high heat gasket / Also fixing up the fins on the Aux Coolant radiator( not quite done but im getting there) / as well as getting the engine mount ready to go back in.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Just ordered a G&G motorsports 3" straight thru exhaust test pipe.
haha gotta love fake cats









This thing should sound sweet and hopefully help me gain another couple ponnies
http://shop.gngmotorsports.net...d=164

painting the Tranny housings tonight and re-assembling on sunday.
they hanging the engine on the hoist, installing the timing covers and installing the tranny.
and eventualy by tuesday hopefully ill be working on cutting/fabricating the 3" downpipe to have it welded by an awesome local Tig welder Gary Fraser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
than on to the intercooler plumbing which will also get Tigged by Gary.........
which should be a treat to cut and fit 
haha and also ordered me a new t-shirt..................



_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:08 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Got the O2J housings prepped and painted tonight
the glad press and seal wrap works wonders for masking off the areas u dont want paint on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

And just out of curiosity, has anyone ever seen anything like this before??
my ring gear has some chipping happening on the inside face of each tooth.......well actualy a bit on thew outside face as well..
i had it drilled out and pressed off and only noticed the chipping once i had it off and in my hands.
but it seems like its pretty consistant all the way around, but mostly on the inside face that was against the old carrier..








its about 3/4 of the gear... some spots arent so bad.
ive included pics of the bad spots and the spots that have some pretty good chunks flaking off..





im really hoping i dont need a whole new ring gear cause at this point, im pretty strapped for $$....


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Boomp


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats a bit unusual. Were you hearing any noise?
Bump


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*

no. no noise at all that i couldnt remember.
its its definatly not a worn ring gear, its pretty mint on all the faces other than these little chips.

im just not sure what could cause this.......








im not too too worried about it, as long as i can clean all the little chips off before re-installing it.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

And hey, for hanging this thing from the engine hoist using a leveler bar.........
am I ok hanging the whole vr6 from the two stock lift brackets??, completely put together with the tranny installed on it as well.
im just worried about it hurting the exhaust and intake mani bolts that there mounted to.
i guess it just seems like alot to all be hanging from those couple spots on the head


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

loving the build


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work !


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Not sure how long it should be on a chain from those brackets. Usually I set the engine down if its gonna be a while.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*

Yeah i went and got a wooden skid to set it on today from work.
today was also my first of 3 days off!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i got lottttsssss of pics for everyone today!









And i got the entire O2J tranny back together and completed with the Peloquin LSD. I had to fabricate my own M8x1.25 alignment rod i couldnt find anyone around town who sells standards threaded rod.
everythings metric.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so i just bought some 5/16 unthreaded rod, ground it down just a tiny bit and threaded it with M8x1.25mm threads at one end.

Tomorrow il be touching up the cage and re-installing it.and hopefully hanging the engine from the hoist to be able to get it off the stand and set it onto the skid and install the timing covers/ the thermostat/ flywheel / clutch disk/ pressure plate and the freshly rebuilt O2J.
then tuesday the 3" downpipe fabrication and fitting begins...... 








its definatly getting closer and closer.....
i can smell it.
the sweet smell of a turbo VR




























Et Voila, the finished assembled O2J


Definatly needed both of these......







they came in handy.

hah and i wonder where i'd be without Pete and Tim in my life........










more tomorrow!!


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 3:07 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

lets hope it works lol


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

haha good one
lets hope indeed


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Had a nice day off today, it was gorgeous out!








I got the cage trimmed and the rear strut tower brace plates welded in.
also got the Coolant reservoir bracket fabricated and installed, and started working on the vacuum distribution block and figuring out all the vacuum lines, coming from the SRI and boost controller lines that are pre- throttle body. 
Tomorrow ill be getting the engine off the engine stand and hung on the hoist and installing the timing covers, T-stat housing , flywheel clutch / tranny etc.
then starting on the downpipe.




And i just picked this welder up for $400 with the Argon tank. It seems pretty decent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i welded all these plates in with it but without the gas, ill be getting some tomorrow to weld the cage to the plates.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

I ****ing love your thread as usual man.. I have to bring my car to ontario, give it to you, pay you for parts, labour, beer, etc.. and then go back home in a year.
I wish.. lol.

Are you going to VagKraft?


_Modified by Iku at 2:46 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Iku)*

haha thanx dude








and yes i will definatly see you at Vagkraft this year.
last year was awesome, search vagkraft on youtube and youll find my dyno vid of the original all-motor setup

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanx again for the good word


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Some more progress today!
got the cage all cut to fit with the newly installed 1/4" mounting plates.
welding it in tomorrow hopefully 
got the gaskets all cut out by hand, which took forever and now my hands just kill. haha
but there done and thats what matters,
The darker color one is made of 2200 degree C industrial gasket material for the exhaust mani.
and the blue one is a 1200 degree material and is a pinch thiner for the SRI.
also got the alternator and belt on finally.
and i also drew up my own little vacuum setup on paper and ill be tackling all that this week
(but please ignore the little mistakes in the drawing with the boost controller check valve and evap sends as i realise there are some correstions to be made, but its close and i just wanted to get and idea of how everything is going to end up)

















_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:20 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha thanx dude








and yes i will definatly see you at Vagkraft this year.
last year was awesome, search vagkraft on youtube and youll find my dyno vid of the original all-motor setup

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanx again for the good word

Awesome. I dunno if a 3000km roadtrip is in order.. but I might shell out the $ to fly down just to see your car (and maybe a few other hundred or so







).


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Iku)*

Are you using an electronic boost controller or manual?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

just a cheap manual controller for now.
we'll see how it goes


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Manual is the way to go. Its too easy to crank up an e-boost from the cabin and blow stuff up. Set it low for around town and forget it, no worries, plus there aren't solenoids that will fail


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

thanks for the back up man.
yeah i dont want to be blowing stuff up








so manual was my choice, however, i did end up mounting it all inside the car


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

so id like to get some options on this one
im fabbing up my 3" downpipe and have a bulk j-bend and a 45 and a straight, and i need some input on where to how others have made there's. I have all the welding stuff covered i just need to know more about how to cut and peice this together
here's what im working with, and a 1.5" j-bend and straight as well as a 1.5" flex coupler will be here tomorrow. and i already have the mild steel wastegate flange as well.



And these are along the lines of some of the different setups ive found. and id like to know what the advantage of the flex coupler down lower are, if any..


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i think im going this route
kinectics style but 3"


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Reason i asked is in your diagram you have it plumbed in wrong for a manual. Manual needs to be in between your vacuum source and the side nipple of the waste gate. The top port is for Electronic you just leave that open. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_so id like to get some options on this one
im fabbing up my 3" downpipe and have a bulk j-bend and a 45 and a straight, and i need some input on where to how others have made there's. I have all the welding stuff covered i just need to know more about how to cut and peice this together
here's what im working with, and a 1.5" j-bend and straight as well as a 1.5" flex coupler will be here tomorrow. and i already have the mild steel wastegate flange as well.



And these are along the lines of some of the different setups ive found. and id like to know what the advantage of the flex coupler down lower are, if any..





I think the best answer could be found on page 5 of this thread....weiss's down pipe looks good....


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (boravr6NS)*

I knew i had seen a downpipe pic on his thread but now when i search it there's only 4 pages to his thread??
wtf


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

And also, it seems to me that i should also run a flex coupler on the wastegate pipe.
is anyone else running one?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Got the oil pan back tonight!
thanks Nick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








ill be putting it on later and getting the engine ready to hang on the hoist this weekend after installing all the gaskets and both manifolds for the last time.
then the downpipe mocking/fabrication/welding begins, followed by the install of the trans after i get the re-enforced clutch fork back and the final install of the engine on the mounts


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

AHH i found them now, i forgot he put his downpipe pics on page 5 of MY thread.
that gives me a really good idea of how im going to do it.
and ill be able to make it just like that, out of 2 solid peices and one flex coupler.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

2thetop


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wow I like the pan. Looks almost OEM


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yeah and about the Manual boost controller.
here's what im basing setup on.
this guy seems to have figure out the cheap ebay one pretty good..
ill be running mine like he is..
http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread?id=346138
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Finally got the downpipe fabbed up and wrapped.but i still have to do the wastegatedump into it just beforre the cat and add the O2 bungs for the innovate sensor and the stock O2.
my welding isnt the cleanest but it'll do







**** turds i call them
haha
but there decent beads

also banged back the rain tray to fit the T04E.
fits just nice now.














_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:21 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Nicely done, bud! Looks like mine.







Except.... on the last elbow going to the rest of the exhaust, I couldn't bring mine straight out, without hitting the k-member. I had to run it down about 15* then my v-band to another pipe that then went from a 15* to a straight. Like this ____/ (basically).
What did you use to knock the rain tray back? Looks very well done. 
Also, is the motor entirely bolted in? You and I have the same manifold and downpipe basically, however I even did a pie cut on my downpipe to 5 bolt flange and it still almost hit the shifter cables. I hid to zip tie the jackets together so the one closest to the passenger side wouldn't touch the downpipe. 
One more thing, don't be a pu$$y, just dump that WG. Sounds friggin cool when it opens!
























_Modified by Weiss at 12:54 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha thanks man! yeah i noticed it sits pretty close to those shifter cables
and i have really been debating just dumping the gate, but i dont know how legal that is here in canada??
wish i could find out, i mean i could always take off the d/p and re-route it into it later.
haha i love the sound of the open dumps too.
as for the rain tray i just used a decent set of rounded and flat body hammers and smashed it back.
turned out pretty good, then just painted it in the high heat engine enamel.
and as for right now, i only bolted the passenger side engine mount temporarily to line it up and hung it very level to give me an idea.
and i seem to still have a bit of room left between the k-frame for now, we'll see i guess, i might end up having to put another little angle bend it in still. 
which is why im waiting to weld on the last 3-bolt collector flange at the bottom of the downpipe till i get my straight thru 3" cat in the mail to see where it will all line up to.
hope for the best.
but im really liking the open dump idea, then i dont have to route it into the downpipe








and ill only have to add the 3 bolt flange and 2 O2 bungs before the phony cat.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hope those welds hold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Exhaust leaks are no fun


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

yeah im hopin so.
it looks like its all sealed, no holes or gaps in the weld.
so hopefully its alright


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

As long as they don't know what theyre looking at, if they even take the time to open your hood and look to begin with, they wont know. Just dump it far enough back where it looks like it "might" recirculate back in. 
I doubt anyone will find out.







Plus it's been debated that it makes more power by atmospherically dumping it.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*















the downpipe isnt the best, but i got all the material for like 75 bucks!
cant beat it.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Here's a little teaser.
my new drag rims.
but i wont be using the tires in the pictures.
ill be ordering BF drag radials.
the rims are Diamond Racing 16"x10"














_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:27 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Here's a little teaser.
my new drag rims.
but i wont be using the tires in the pictures.
ill be ordering BF drag radials.
the rims are Diamond Racing 16"x10"


nice! a few questions about them:
are they strong enough for daily use?
how much do they weigh?
and if you don't mind, how much did they cost you?
thanx!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/trucker.html


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Got some goodies today!
Thanks to Nick (Cannuckcorradovr6t), my clutch fork is very badass now
haha
looks even better then the flipside customs version too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And also got my 3" non-cat straight pipe!








Thanks to Gabe @ G&G Motorsports!!








hopefully i dont get pulled over by a cop with a temp sensor








anyways, here'e some pics 










But its a brand new Catalytic converter Officer..........


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Got some good progress going tonight! Thanks to Mr Boosted and Cannuckcorradovr6t for the help tonight!








got the clutch and tranny all on, and finally got the engine in on both mounts and bolted up the dogbone to see how everything fit.
And the reinforced clutch fork fits like a glove.!!

it all fits great, but looks like ill be adding the 15 degree drop to the downpipe like Weiss was telling me.other than that for my first custom fab d/p, it fits really good and the wastegate dump fits in there just nice


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
hopefully i dont get pulled over by a cop with a temp sensor











awesome build. i almost went no cat for mine but after driving behind my friend in his mk5 gti with no cat it stinks. so i went with a hiflow.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Lookin' good man. Did you ditch the air conditioning?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

yeah its going well for me, just gotta figure out this downpipe issue which i knew id end up with








And Yeah i completely ditched the A/C and all its components.
i never turned it on anyway, haha always rollin with the windows down!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

And hey Weiss, where could i find an inexpensive turbo blanket, id like to get one asap.
let me know what Summit has available and oh, im also looking at some decent but cheap Drag Radials.
let me know what u can do








by the way, the new video looks good and the car sounds awesome and seems like it runs real nice!
do u think you were having those MAF problems when u dynoed?? which now thats its running right maybe youll gain some HP


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice progress
i'll be waiting for your next update.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pimS)*

so i pulled the engine all back out for all the final little installations...
oil return line , T/stat, Starter, Final dogbone assembly and a few other things including the CV output shafts into the trans
Funny enough, i can't seem to get the CV output shafts back into the trans housing though......
its like they wont go in all they way, we even clamped these ****ers together to try to get the center bolt to grab but no luck.
and im possitive the LSD bearings and races are pressed all the way in, so is there maybe a difference between the Peloquin and stock LSD?????








any help would be great, its kinda the only thing holding me back at this point...
other than this and and the final install of the Vr, all i have left to do is install the gauge sensors, final install of the SRI, mount the I/C, Plumb the I/C piping, install the fuel lines, and all the stock harness connections, and the front end once thats all taken care of!
then oil and coolant......... and a key to turn!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 10:49 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Sweet! Gary Peloquin has straightened me out haha
it only took a quick phone call to him for the anwser i needed.
he says to remove everything from the half shaft (the spring,spring retainer,thrust washer and circlip) then they should install right in.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks Gary.
and i just picked up my 4" intake piping from a local Trucking supply center.
should be a smooth install from here.
still a long list of things to cover though.
hopefully by the end of the weekend ill be finally turning the key to this dam thing


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

are you going to keep the power steering resevoir on the passenger side?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

no, relocating it to the driver side


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_And hey Weiss, where could i find an inexpensive turbo blanket, id like to get one asap.
let me know what Summit has available and oh, im also looking at some decent but cheap Drag Radials.
let me know what u can do








by the way, the new video looks good and the car sounds awesome and seems like it runs real nice!
do u think you were having those MAF problems when u dynoed?? which now thats its running right maybe youll gain some HP

As cheap as they come.








http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
I just got Tom Long a set of 225/40/17 BFG drag radials. He can lay down over (what I'd imagine) 400HP in 1st gear now. Let me know what size you'd like and I'll see what I can do. 
Nah, the car was running great on the dyno that day. I have MAF problems because of the elbow I had placed just before the MAF housing. It was could not accurately read the charge. That's why we're told to run around 12" of straight pipe before the MAF for a laminar reading. 
Hurry up with yours, man. I can't wait to see a video! How many psi of boost are you running initially? Any particular goals for it?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

lots more done tonight! And more tomorrow! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

This however IS going to slow me down now.
we installed the clutch cylinder and when i got in the car and pushed the clutch, it felt awesome and nice and stiff.

but then after 8 or 9 pumps......... this happend

Im thinking its better that it broke now then while it was running, but it seems to have just let got and cracked, and i swear the clutch felt fine and felt like all 5 gears were engaging just nice.

anyone else ever run into this breaking like this?
now i gotta go see the stealership for a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 10:11 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

IM seriously worried between the welds on that pipe and the welds on your downpipe you're going to have some leaks.
There's no way there can be any penetration there


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Man that bolws. It shouldn't be a terribly costly fix though. I have been watching your thread and can't wait to see what this beast runs like! 
On a side note, are you using fluxcore wire for your wire welder? If so, you'd see cleaner (less spatter) welds if you picked up a Gas kit and a cyllinder of Allmig from Praxair. Or even straight CO2 for mild steel (it's cheap) and straight argon for stainless or aluminum.
Just a thought...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

there really not that bad, and there are no pin holes. 
They just look like **** cause there welded with Flux wire.








the intake pipe welds are getting ground down still yet so ill be able to see any holes and fill them then keep grinding, so no need to worry.
im aiming for a nice brushed look and smooth welds on the intake pipe once im done.
same with the downpipe, so im just hoping for no leaks...... keeping my fingers crossed is more like it.










_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 10:43 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and no i totally agree about the Argon gas with copper mild steel wire.
just a litte pinched on cash at the moment......
i got the tank and everything.


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Understandable for sure man. this car/turbo addiction is costly business.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubtoews)*

anyone know if an mk3 gti cylinder would work???
im thinking the hydraulic connection looks different.
i could get one out of a buddies project gti for free, thats thew only reason i wanna know.
if not ill have to order one from MJM for 60$ us.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

ttt


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (TrevorCouture)*


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_









Bet yah i could lick that still





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Dude you just got gave me a great idea for my intake. I tried putting the elbow to the filter right before my MAF and it didn't work for the MAF. But if I do like yours it should work better.








Stolen! 
BTW why not just cut the pipe and stick another coupler where those welds are? Don't feel bad either, my soldering sucked on my MAF wiring but, of course, I hid it.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha funny enough, i blow at welding, but i solder for living, im a Sound Engineer/Tech and work doing repairs at a local guitar shop on guitars, amps etc.
The intake pipe welding was done by my buddy, Mr Boosted who did an awesome job, and he's getting much better at it.
once we get the gas, theyll start looking awesome.
anyhow,definatly feel free to steal! haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i dont know where id be if it were for sniping ideas from fellow vdubbers!
haha thanks guys!
here's some progress from tonight.
got the intercooler all mounted and plumbed, and bumper/rebar trimmed (please ignore the use of the ****ty couplers and clamps, as i have just ordered proper reinforced silicone couplers from jegs and wil be buying t-bolt clamps tomorrow from Princess Auto







I will NOT be running the csar with the ones pictured, just used these for now to get it all mocked up)
and ive also ordered the clutch slave cylinder and some oil and fuel filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have also moved the maf housing up further closer to the inlet of the turbo, i added a peice of aluminium piping between the filter and it, so i could weld in the inlet flange for the Diverter valve to the piping instead of the nice MAf housing Juan made me.
_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 2:08 AM 6-1-2009_


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 2:09 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha funny enough, i blow at welding, but i solder for living, im a Sound Engineer/Tech and work doing repairs at a local guitar shop on guitars, amps etc.
The intake pipe welding was done by my buddy, Mr Boosted who did an awesome job, and he's getting much better at it.
once we get the gas, theyll start looking awesome.
anyhow,definatly feel free to steal! haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i dont know where id be if it were for sniping ideas from fellow vdubbers!
haha thanks guys!
here's some progress from tonight.
got the intercooler all mounted and plumbed, and bumper/rebar trimmed (please ignore the use of the ****ty couplers and clamps, as i have just ordered proper reinforced silicone couplers from jegs and wil be buying t-bolt clamps tomorrow from Princess Auto







I will NOT be running the csar with the ones pictured, just used these for now to get it all mocked up)
and ive also ordered the clutch slave cylinder and some oil and fuel filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have also moved the maf housing up further closer to the inlet of the turbo, i added a peice of aluminium piping between the filter and it, so i could weld in the inlet flange for the Diverter valve to the piping instead of the nice MAf housing Juan made me.
_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 2:08 AM 6-1-2009_

_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 2:09 AM 6-1-2009_

Jegs?!?!?!







haha 
Siliconeintakes.com is actually my magically place for couplers. Careful putting the MAF right after a bend, mine had trouble reading correctly.
And I'm going to yell at you for not updating with proper pictures!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha imageshack is slow!!
there coming , there coming!
and yes jegs, cause the ship really fast.
sillicone intakes got the me the original order of them, but i decided to just use couplers instead of having it all tig welded.
give me ten minutes, lots of good photos for u i promise.
oh and hey, ill need drag radials very soon.
we shall talk more about it later
haha








AND there will be no bend before the maf
youll see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

There finally!!
and also, all of the piping will be getting sanded and painted black again to match the proper black couplers i ordered.
blacked out! haha love it.
and it got to late, so we called it a night, but didnt get the 3" I/C to throttle body plumbing completely done, but were almost there, im short one 90degree aluminium bend and the few 3" couplers i ordered as well as 2 short 4" couplers for either side of the MAF housing








so more work in the next few days


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
take that tape off the maf haha


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

read the last post.
i mentioned i used the tape and ****ty couplers to mock everything up.
ive ordered 4", 3", and 2.5" couplers from jegs. . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no tape, Gorilla tape for that matter!!


----------



## Jeff_M88 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Looking sweet man, good to see you got the bumper to fit nicely!
Wont be long before we can get out for a cruise, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeff_M88)*

so the intercooler piping is complete!
(again same as yesterday, please ignore the crap couplers and garbage hose clamps, as my jegs order is due to arrive tomorrow with all the reinforced couplers, and t bolt clamps).
ill also be using thermo-tec heat wrap on the 4" intake pipe just to make it look a little cooler








as well as proper 4" reinforced silicone couplers between the pipe and MAF on either side.(gotta go to the volvo truck dealer for the 4" ones though, couldnt find them anywhere else







even jegs didnt have 4")
Tomorrow im tackling the entire vacuum line setup, installing it.
then all the coolant plumbing and radiator.
then all the oil feed/return lines
and finally all the wiring then the car should be ready to go aside from all the fluids and a battery 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Our First Build thread!! VRT. lots of photos. (hazw8st)*

what engine is this???
looks hot as hell eh
this vid is pretty sick too, vr6 from sweden on an engine dyno, just watch when then turn the lights out....








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSw-Pfbp304
pretty gay that they took out the audio though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, just to let you know others have had problems in the MAF housing with the sensor laying more towards the ground because moisture collects.


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

Holy progress! Nice. What wiring is left?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Those couplers don't look like they are layered?
I've got about the same set of pipes and couplers as you are using, and believe me they are going to be a pain in your ass. 
I'm using 1inch wide clamps but they are still popping loose, and i'm only running on 8psi.
Because the couplers aren't layered they keep deforming and therefore coming loose, tightening your clamps only does more damage to them, so your problems get worse.
get some layered couplers and you should be fine!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (pimS)*

will your headlight fit back in?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pimS)*

all the couplers that will be used, are proper reincorced silicone couplers, with proper sized t-bolt clamps.
the past few posts, ive mentioned that ill only be using those couplers to mock up,
youll notive i have 4 already, i have one for either side of the intercooler / 4" to 3" 90degree intake to turbo inlet coupler/ 2" to 2.5" out of the turbo.
I planned on having all the piping tig welded with only the 4 ends left for coulers to be used, but the welding will take too long and be wayyy more expensive ast 60$ an hour for a awesome tig welder.
im going to think about it for the future.
i get the rest of the couplers tomorrow in my Jegs order( a wack of 2.5" as well a some 3" for the intercooler to t/b.
and an order from autopartscanada.com for the clutch slave cylinder and oil and fuel filters.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








should have everything i need.
Even bought some Castol GTX 20w50 today which ive been running for the years ive had this car
should some good pictures tonight of the vacuum setup and wiring.
And yes both headlights fit. like a glove


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_will your headlight fit back in?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Any pics of how you relocated the PS reservoir? Looking sooooo good right now, by the way!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

intercooler piping is all prepped and painted,
also got the new clutch slave cylinder in and all the harness wiring back in, cleanly.
im still missing a few EFI hose clamps for the boost line going to the controller/boot gauge, as well as a fitting on the vacuum outlet of the SRI.
ill have those tomorrow with all the reinforced silicone couplers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










AND im also wondering how important this thing is to have in the vacuum setup.....









anyone care to inlighten me?? 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:58 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

im also wondering if theres anyway to get rid of the stock bolts on these valve covers, im using an mk3 vr6 cover just cause the different look but im thinking i might pull all the weird bolts that attach to the gasket on the stock cover and buy some nice polished ones.
ill do that once i go through a few heat cycles and have to retorque the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
AND im also wondering how important this thing is to have in the vacuum setup.....









anyone care to inlighten me?? 

_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:58 AM 6-4-2009_

That's an accumulator for the vacuum. It's used to ensure there is enough volume to shift the intake from long to short runner. Since you chucked the intake it is no longer required...
Did you get the SAI delete on your ecu flash? If not you will get a CEL for the solenoid.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (boravr6NS)*

Right on!
thanks! thats exactly what i thought, figure it was only needed with the stock variable length intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yeah Unitronic's Forced induction software deletes the rear O2 sensor and SAI.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

So tonight we got everything done and installed and got a chance to turn the engine over.!

its fireing up no problem but its idling like crap, to the point where i dont even want to let it continue running so i shut it down,
lots of oil pressure and everything under the hood seems to sound ok.
im just not sure if the inline pump is running or not yet







.
and it threw the following codes

P1542
P1544
P1432
P1118
P1142
P1171
P0102

anyone have any suggestions?? ill be able to check my bentley tomorrow, but not to sure why its idling like crap.
i know the maf sensor was backwards but weve since fixed that.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

delete them... and try again
then see what codes come back


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

i actualy ran the car for about 30 seconds, shut it off, deleted the codes and did it again, and those are the ones that came back..
its either a MAF issue or Throttle body related.
im going to check the wiring harness extensions i made up for any issues then ill go from there.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you do a throttle body alignment?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

17950/P1542/005442 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Implausible Signal
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188)
o See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062 
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 

17840/P1432/005170 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit
Possible Causes
* Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) faulty
* Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112)
* Check Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) 

17526/P1118/004376 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2: Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) faulty 
Possible Causes
* Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating faulty
* Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating
* Check Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit 
17550/P1142/004418 - Load Calculation Cross Check: Lower Limit Exceeded
Possible Causes
* Mass Air Flow Sensors (G70) faulty
* Intake Air System faulty/leaking (false Air)
* Throttle Pedal faulty
* Throttle Body dirty/faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Mass Air Flow Sensors (G70)
* Check Intake Air System
* Check Throttle Pedal
o Check Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79)
o Check Throttle Pedal Position Sensor 2 (G185) 
* Check Throttle Body
o Check Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187)
o Check Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) 
* Check Engine Control Unit 

Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188)
o See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062 
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 

16486/P0102/000258 - Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70): Signal too Low
Possible Symptoms
* Probably no serious malfunctions
* Loss of power 
Possible Causes
* Wiring and/or connections (short circuit?)
* Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70) defective 
Possible Solutions
* Check wiring and connections
* Check / Replace Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70) 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Soundwave_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soundwave_vr6* »_ 17950/P1542/005442 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Implausible Signal
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188)
o See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062 
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 

17840/P1432/005170 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit
Possible Causes
* Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) faulty
* Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112)
* Check Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) 

17526/P1118/004376 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2: Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) faulty 
Possible Causes
* Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating faulty
* Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating
* Check Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 2 Heating Circuit 
17550/P1142/004418 - Load Calculation Cross Check: Lower Limit Exceeded
Possible Causes
* Mass Air Flow Sensors (G70) faulty
* Intake Air System faulty/leaking (false Air)
* Throttle Pedal faulty
* Throttle Body dirty/faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Mass Air Flow Sensors (G70)
* Check Intake Air System
* Check Throttle Pedal
o Check Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79)
o Check Throttle Pedal Position Sensor 2 (G185) 
* Check Throttle Body
o Check Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187)
o Check Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) 
* Check Engine Control Unit 

Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188)
o See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB), usually MVB 062 
* Power Supply for Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Angle Sensors 1/2 for Throttle Actuator (G187/G188) faulty 

16486/P0102/000258 - Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70): Signal too Low
Possible Symptoms
* Probably no serious malfunctions
* Loss of power 
Possible Causes
* Wiring and/or connections (short circuit?)
* Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70) defective 
Possible Solutions
* Check wiring and connections
* Check / Replace Mass Air Flow (MAF) (G70) 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/



Two of you issues is unitronic did not delete your sai and 2nd o2 sensor like you thought...To get rid of these you would need to hook up the second o2 sensor and just the solenoid for the sai valve.
The maf could be pointing in the wrong direction, however since you moved maf and tb i would check wiring
I noticed that you were using a c2 style maf housing (95mm ID)....I am pretty sure that Unitronic uses a audi a8 maf housing for their tuning, which i am not sure of the diameter. If the diameter of your housing is different than the audi a8 all your fuel maps will be wrong! which would explain why your car does run so hot!
Might wanna look into this


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*

yes, the MAF code was cause it was backwards.
and the rear O2 and SAI selenoid ill be plugging back in to see what happens.
i did delete thew SAI and plugged it so will just having the Selenoid plugged in get rid of that one?
We we have Vag-com plugged into it tonight to hopefully get rid of the throttle actuator codes...

hopefully that does it.
other than that, the rebuilt top end sounds awesome, no clicks or timing issues.
just the lumpy throttle problem at the moment.
we'll see and ill update this with more info tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Got it!!!
runs great now.
had a cut wire in the throttle body extension harness i made







.
and i got a quick 15psi spike so i also bypassed the boost controller for now and im only running the 7psi spring cause im not sure if its all hooked in correctly. but ill figure it out.
for now all im getting for codes is the rear O2 not being there, and the SAI selenoid is gone, so ill have to figure that out.
i also got VAG-COM today as well so more tuning will follow.
either way, it runs awesome for now...
and by the way, tomorrow ill be adding the dump pipe recirculation peice, cause that ****s way to loud

i mean wayyyy to loud, i love it and all, but id like to keep this thing on the road and out of the impound


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

This is an awesome thread.







Love the jeep vid's you added in your spare time. Reminds me of my step bros 4 dr HO with 33" BFG M/T's ripp'n up a whole streets front lawns at 4 a.m. in the dead of winter ahahah awesome. Oh and the VRT is f'n awesome


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (mylesp)*

thanx dude!
yeah ilove my Cherokee!
its a blast.
hey anyone know why my traction control light stays on??????
it seems to cut power around 6000rpm.
but i think its cause the traction control..
not sure if i missed some sort of sensor, but the light stays on right when i fire the car up/????








other than that it runs awesome
ill have videos tongiht


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

got the chance to go out for a good rip today and it seems the car is limiting to around 5000rpm??
both the epc and check engine lights are on as well as the Traction control light which i cant change with the button that usually shuts it off......
the check engine lights i have figured out with vag-com but what is making the EPC light come on???
im going to delete the codes and start over to see if it comes back.

im just hoping this Unitronic software i got isnt limited at 5000rpm








hopefully its something to do with the traction control cutting the fuel.
its weird.
but i need more help with it for sure.
ill be calling Unitronic on monday!
it totally cuts out there in any gear


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_got the chance to go out for a good rip today and it seems the car is limiting to around 5000rpm??
both the epc and check engine lights are on as well as the Traction control light which i cant change with the button that usually shuts it off......
the check engine lights i have figured out with vag-com but what is making the EPC light come on???
im going to delete the codes and start over to see if it comes back.

im just hoping this Unitronic software i got isnt limited at 5000rpm








hopefully its something to do with the traction control cutting the fuel.
its weird.
but i need more help with it for sure.
ill be calling Unitronic on monday!
it totally cuts out there in any gear


Bad MAF can cause that to stay on....are you doing any logs...fuel trims..TPS?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

i will be loggin tonight once im off work, i also just realised i hadn't cleared the codes after flipping the MAF around.
so ill try that and see what happens..

does the EPC light usually cut the fuel at all??

im just really wanting to know whats making it cut at around 5000rpm.
its running strong but its like im hitting rev limiter..... its real weird.
and boost only comes around just after 4000 so its kind of anoying.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
im just really wanting to know whats making it cut at around 5000rpm.


check fuel delivery
what fuel pump are you using?
check it's wiring.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

stock fuel pump with the walbro inline under the hood,and they both prime and there running and seem to be getting power.
it runs awesome up till 5 grand, then just cuts.
im convinced its something to do with the EPC.
im going to clear all the codes and start over now that my intake, MAF and DV are all sorted out.
we'll see


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_stock fuel pump with the walbro inline under the hood,and they both prime and there running and seem to be getting power.
it runs awesome up till 5 grand, then just cuts.
im convinced its something to do with the EPC.
im going to clear all the codes and start over now that my intake, MAF and DV are all sorted out.
we'll see


MY s/c'd car did the same thing...what was happening to me:
MAF was bad/dirty causing fuel trims to go wack. Once the ECU is having to trim more than like 18% or something close to that(i forget the exact #) fuel, it freaks and kicks the ECU in limp shuts the throttle plate...and you get that EPC light. So if you're seeing large +/- fuel trims....that could very well be your issue. Thats why I said log TPS and fuel trims.


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Navydub* »_
MY s/c'd car did the same thing...what was happening to me:
MAF was bad/dirty causing fuel trims to go wack. Once the ECU is having to trim more than like 18% or something close to that(i forget the exact #) fuel, it freaks and kicks the ECU in limp shuts the throttle plate...and you get that EPC light. So if you're seeing large +/- fuel trims....that could very well be your issue. Thats why I said log TPS and fuel trims.


That's why i asked about your MAF housing. If the diameter of your MAF housing is wrong diameter the calcs will be off, it will not send the right measure of air to the ecu.
The MAF measures flow of the air according to a scale of 0 to 5volts, this information is used to calculate the fuel needed. When the guys tune your ecu (uni, c2, or what have you) they base the map on a certain sized injector and diameter of the maf housing. If your housing has a different diameter than what is expected for the tune, then your fuel will be all wrong the lamda sensor senses unexpected a/f ratios it will start adjusting fuel trims and throw the car into limp mode (EPC). 
as i said before uni usually uses an audi a8 maf for their vrt tunes. I am not sure what the diameter of a Audi a8 maf housing is in comparison to the c2 style you have there, but if it is different and the uni tune is expecting the a8 one, it would explain the issue.
What kind of a/f ratios are you getting from your innovate at 5000rpm WOT?

_Modified by boravr6NS at 7:53 AM 6-7-2009_


_Modified by boravr6NS at 7:54 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*

no the MAF housing is a 95mm housing which is the same as the C2 AND the a8.
there both 95mm or 3.74 inches.
Steve @ Unitronic confirmed this with me.
turns out it was under fueled, cutting out due to not enough fuel psi from the adjustable regulator.
its solved now and is running 10psi strong on the gauge (7psi spring) all the way past 5000, havent hit limiter yet but it seems to want to go all the way.
i will be however ordering a Tial wastegate, cause i dont trust this cheap ebay one a whole lot.
either way, its fast as balls now 









BUT, i am still getting the EPC.
and these three codes.
P1432
P1142
P0102 ( MAF i know) ive cleaned it, and we've taken the voltmeter to it, its only reading 2000ohms, which is low if im not mistaken.
so is it possibly pouched?


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:04 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## loj8 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

hey finally the car is done. nice work and it sounds very nice. good job. when can you help me with my car eh lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loj8)*

haha anytime man, your local, we'ed love to help


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

you going to june jitter bug ?


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loj8)*

lol
_Quote, originally posted by *loj8* »_hey finally the car is done. nice work and it sounds very nice. good job. when can you help me with my car eh lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

First we have to build mine up .. then we can work on yours


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I once had an EPC and traction control light on my 01 vr6 jetta......Wasn't really sure what to do until I had a buddy monitor the mv signal from the maf on vag com as i drove the car it would jump all over the place. I replaced my MAF and it went away.
This was before i boosted it.
Shortly after i put the turbo on i got all the same behaviour, it ended up being the coupling on the TB coming loose. Tightend back up all was good.
PS
How much boost do you plan to run? Are you on stock compression still?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

So... it runs good now, eh? I need a video for proof.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*









indeed it is.
the EPC is still on but it runs very strong still.
im still going to figure all that out but for now, ill have a vid up of it hitting 10pound very consistantly.
tonight i will post, it just starting to get nice out here and the sun's up so im goin for anice cruise after work!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*

and yes im thinking about trying a buddies MAF just for ****s to see if it gets rid of anything b efore buying a new one..
and im running 8.5:1 schimmel headspacer and i plan on getting it to anywhere between 15-20 pounds
but using a 7psi spring for now and its hitting around 10psi on the gauge..
and it goes like a bat out of hell


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

nice....have fun with it! But i warn you will want more!!!! 

Next year you will have a bigger turbo and some 630 cc injectors.


_Modified by boravr6NS at 4:20 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boravr6NS* »_nice....have fun with it! But i warn you you will want more!!!! 

Next year you will have a bigger turbo and some 630 cc injectors.

QFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boravr6NS)*

haha i know i know, next year, the bigger turbo shall come haha.
i already had it in mind before i even got the car running!!
haha

anyhow here's some quick vids for now.
this is all ive got till i get some more cruising in !








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spck0ji8Ixg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc2r0RPTM0s
haha and weiss this ones for you..
some chump in his prelude chirping us before the light......http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
one he seen the rath of the VRT he no longer had anything to say








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ES8JYAZ6zw


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and yes i know the vids are short, but more will come i promise!
for now im trying to deal with the MAF senfor issue still, its still reading low impedance and giving me the epc light







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm not sure.. but i think your friend has a crack in his windshield.....
Nice prelude ownage


_Modified by pimS at 1:46 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

looking good man, call me up when you have a chance 973 525 5686 Juan I need to ask you a couple of things, also got some new toys for you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pimS)*

yes indeed it does have a crack, a big one in fact.
getting a new shield in the next week or so..
haha not the first thing on my mind at the moment


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (juan8595)*

and Juan, ill phone u tonight!
im loving the intake! its running so good with it
thanks again man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

youre friend sounds retarded when he says "VRT" in the first video haha

I like it tho good stuff!


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (juan8595)*

the brackets I told you about..


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

congrats








but we need some pic updates full interior,exterior, and bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

consider it done, ill have full setup info, interior, exterior and engine bay aswell as under car exhaust pics up by tomorrow!
i promise








im just glad its finally done and all back together. now i can cruise!!
i finally got a good greddy wastegate diaphragm for the ebay wastegate off a good buddy here in town who is building a turbo supra and its working really good so far.
im also still hunting for the right 15psi spring and a new MAF sensor.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

p.s my buddy has the same gixxer as you.
and man what a beautiful bike!
unreal


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

haha and funny thing about the cracked windshields.

the jeep there filming from is my 94 jeep cherokee which has some serious windshield issues.
and i actualy thought u were talking about the crack in the one on the jette...









either way, im having some serious windshield issues with my vehicles at the moment.

haha but atleast ones of them is fast as hell, and the other can run over small cars and take one tons of mud and snow with ease
ones my summer ride and ones my winter ride!
hahaha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Grats on finally getting the car up and running, been following your thread for a while now.
Can't wait for a proper video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Here's are some pics of how the cars sitting right now.
still some cosmetic stuff to be taken care of, and some MAF issues to be dealt with.
but here it is





And i also got the change to re-torque the ARP head bolts to 85ft/lbs after heat cycling the engine a few times.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Msd coils are a great upgrade, this vrt is gonna be tuned via standalone? or how?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Loving the updates.
What wheels are those, btw?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Iku)*

19" x 8.5" Audi RS4 reps in 5x112mm

i love em ,theve been good to me so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









and sorry about all the cosmetic crap that needs to be takin care of still.
(i.e 4" intake pipe, interior stuff, and MAF sensor wiring etc.)
ignore all that for now
haha


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

5x112?
Did you get a conversion done?


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Very nice finished. 
I m doing the VRT too, has some question you may able to get me answer.
What has to be connect to these A,B,C in the pic?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_
Very nice finished. 
I m doing the VRT too, has some question you may able to get me answer.
What has to be connect to these A,B,C in the pic?









A - if thats a fitting on the cold side of the turbo, then it's a boost line to wastegate
B- the boost signal line from the turbo (A) (this is how the wastegate controls boost)
C- left open, unless you're running an electronic boost controller (or have a boost control seloniod hooked to it)


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 10:33 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

if the C is left open. how much boost I will be running?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_if the C is left open. how much boost I will be running?

depends on the spring in the wastegate.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Yeah there 5x112mm
and im running 1" adaptors that fit onto the 5x100 and have 5x112mm studs in them
and TBT-Syncro is absolutely right about the a,b and c fittings.
and yes the boost level depends on your wastegate spring unless u have a boost controller bleeding air off which will let the boost climb up higher before the wastegate opens.


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I don't have boost controller at this time now, and i m not sure what is the spring rate I have in that Tial wastegate. do you guys thing I m safe to start the car now?


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*

did you buy a kit? I noticed a kinetic manifold, if it's a kinetic stage one you have 6 psi spring.....
Open up the wastewate and check the color of the spring.....
then compare it to this
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...p.pdf

BTW
i would remove the fitting at "A" (and plug it) and take your WG line directly from the intake manifold. 
If you go directly to the WG from compressor housing the WG will open when the pressure at the turbo reachs the spring pressure, the intake and therefore the engine will see somthing less due to the frictional losses in your piping from the turbo to the throttle body. Depending on the length, number of bends, and effiency of the intercooler this could be 2-3 psi!!
So if you want the engine to see the full boost, tie the WG to the intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by boravr6NS at 5:52 AM 6-13-2009_

_Modified by boravr6NS at 6:06 AM 6-13-2009_


_Modified by boravr6NS at 6:35 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (boravr6NS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boravr6NS* »_did you buy a kit? I noticed a kinetic manifold, if it's a kinetic stage one you have 6 psi spring.....

no it is not from kit. I bought it off from other member here.
for now I just connected the A to B with vacuum hose. and let the C open.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*

So i havent updated this in a while.
the car is running alright, a new MAF sensor is on its way and should be here in the next couple days.
im still getting the EPC and MAF low input codes till i get the new one in, i tried cleaning it and all but it did nothing, so it must be pouched.
i should have VAG-COM going in the next couple days to watch everything else.

ill have pics of the Air intake pipe all done and looking ALOT better than it originaly did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









and a nice new 15psi gate spring for when its all running perfect!
time to step it up!!!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Haha thanks for the dedicated video! Good to see yours up and running. Really sounds and looks great!!


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

i wanna go for a ride, haha 
sweet to see it done
gonna do another dyno pull at vagkraft?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

haha no problem Weiss


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha no problem Weiss

Careful with yours. Go read my latest Carnage thread.


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_This however IS going to slow me down now.
we installed the clutch cylinder and when i got in the car and pushed the clutch, it felt awesome and nice and stiff.

but then after 8 or 9 pumps......... this happend



Did your new cylinder have the hose as well?


_Modified by boravr6NS at 4:51 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (boravr6NS)*

no the hose unclips from the actual cylinder with a metal clip holding it on.
still tearing out the VR again to solve this tranny issue. its pressure plate issues i think, but its not off yet so were not sure.
but once were fixed we'll be shooting for the 15-17 psi range for some real fun.

thie 7psi VRT stuff is overrated








its time to go bigger


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_no the hose unclips from the actual cylinder with a metal clip holding it on.
still tearing out the VR again to solve this tranny issue. its pressure plate issues i think, but its not off yet so were not sure.
but once were fixed we'll be shooting for the 15-17 psi range for some real fun.

thie 7psi VRT stuff is overrated








its time to go bigger

if it's just a loose pressure plate, you can tighten the bolts just by pulling the starter.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

youre bay is a ****ing mess.. but i absolutely love it!!! good job man


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

i guess i never really figured that it could be loose, but thats a great idea.
ill check this before we pull the whole thing off the mounts
thanks man 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

its a brand new plate and brand new bolts, and i also used locktite and torqued them to spec.
but the whole reason this all happend is cause i slammed it down into first when trying to get to third doing about 60 km/h
so it took a good jolt, but im definatly going to pull the starter to find out more.
in the end, it smashed up my dogbone mount bolt holes in the housing, so ill be taking off the tranny either way to replace the one half of the casing, now i just need to find someones blown o2j just to take the half of the housing i need.

anyone know where i could find just the outside casing to an O2J real cheap.?????????????








ill have pics up of the smashed one soon enough.
thanks for the tips guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now i just hope i can find either a housing or a cheap o2j with blown internals or something and just use the outer housing in need.

im also debating reinforcing it with some plate
ill be designing something myself










_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 12:48 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

soooo. i just got the tranny off and got my anwser.

turns out the pressure plate has 3 stacks of shim springs in it that are rivited to the pressure plate housing.
and on one of them, the rivet let-go when i smashed it into first and the spring stack got stuck between the p/plate and flywheel, thus not alowing it to clamp down all the way.

so i got my anwser, now im debating wether or not i can fix and strenghten this p/plate which is in good condition other than the one stack.
im thinking of drilling out the other 2 rivets that didnt break and replacing all of them with something else.
possibly a locking nut and bolt thats short enough.

i just really dont want to buy a whole new p/plate when this one was working good and can possibly be fixed.

the O2J housing however i think is ****ed.

theres a large chunk of it missing the the dogbone bolt goes thru the dogbone and into the housing.
it literaly ripped the bolt right out and took some housing with it.
now my question is, are O2A vr6 bell housings anything like the O2J one.
cause its actualy the inside bellhousing i need, and i have an extra O2A vr6 one laying around.

figured i could maybe rebuilt it and use half of an O2A with the outside half of a O2j.

anyone??
ill have pics of this carnage up tonight.
the clutch flywheel and all the surfaces are still in great condition by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

What kind of clutch was it?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

An Ebay XTR 6-puck stage 4 setup and it was running great, felt great during the break in period, till i mashed it into 1st







.
The whole kit only cost's like $300, so i cant complain
here's the link, its actualy a decent setup, the flywheel is great quality and so is the disk ahd p/plate.
either way i dont think any brand of clutch setup would hold what i did to it, haha
so im counting my stars that it didnt hurt more than it did.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/XTR-STAGE-3...%3A50

here';s some pics of it once i got it
 
 

in this pic u can see the three little shim packs along the outside that are riveted through the p/plate housing.
 
 

 
ill have pics of the clutch.flywheel and p/plate removed showing what happend to the p/plate shim springs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Thats why you don't buy that kind of stuff from Ebay.
My Clutchnet was only $350 and ive seen the setup hold 500+whp for whole season. Oh and 100 for a flywheel.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yeah but to be honest, it was holding up great, i had about 1500kms on it and it still looks awesome.
the jolt a gave it by slapping it down to 1st instead of 3rd was HUGE and ill bet ten bucks it would of pouched your Clutchnet too.
this setup should work fine for me once i straighten out this p/plate issue and get a new bell housing


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yeah but to be honest, it was holding up great, i had about 1500kms on it and it still looks awesome.
the jolt a gave it by slapping it down to 1st instead of 3rd was HUGE and ill bet ten bucks it would of pouched your Clutchnet too.
this setup should work fine for me once i straighten out this p/plate issue and get a new bell housing

F*ck the haters! Do work son! Can't wait to see more videos of your beast in action.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha **** the haters is right.
always reminds me of this










And yes, the tranny fix is coming along nicely, should have the pressure plate all strenghtend by tonight and i think i found an O2J housing from a dude in burlington whos cool enough to meet me in london.
so thats shouldnt be a problem, ill just swap out the outer casing of the trans.
which only requires that i take off the 5th gear stuff and the casing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:09 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

just ordered one of the Garrett Turbo blankets from Isaam!
cant wait to see it in the car


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Update!
after breaking my 02J housing where one of the dogbone mount bolts thread into, ive repaired it with some HTS-2000 9-1 aluminium brazing rod, and it seems to have worked great.

and ive also learned that this all most likely happend with the stock engine mounts to blame.

soo......

I ordered the VF engineering mounts and they are in the car are.
the pressure plate has been fixed up with some aircraft quality bolts to replace the ****ty rivets that seem to sheer with the right amount of force. i used grade 10.9 black hex head bolts and some locknuts without the nylon so they'll hold up to the heat without letting go, and a bunch of red locktite on each one.
and i did all 3 instead of just the one that broke, i drilled out the other 2 rivets that were still good and did the same process all around.

the car should be up and running again by next week, 
with a new MAF sensor,new mounts, Garret turbo blanket, and nice 15PSI spring in the wastegate.!!
cant wait


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Update!
after breaking my 02J housing where one of the dogbone mount bolts thread into, ive repaired it with some HTS-2000 9-1 aluminium brazing rod, and it seems to have worked great.

and ive also learned that this all most likely happend with the stock engine mounts to blame.

soo......

I ordered the VF engineering mounts and they are in the car are.
the pressure plate has been fixed up with some aircraft quality bolts to replace the ****ty rivets that seem to sheer with the right amount of force. i used grade 10.9 black hex head bolts and some locknuts without the nylon so they'll hold up to the heat without letting go, and a bunch of red locktite on each one.
and i did all 3 instead of just the one that broke, i drilled out the other 2 rivets that were still good and did the same process all around.

the car should be up and running again by next week, 
with a new MAF sensor,new mounts, Garret turbo blanket, and nice 15PSI spring in the wastegate.!!
cant wait









PLease hurry... I miss my VRT so much and I need to get action from somebody else's.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

haha Weiss u rule man.

if i lived closer, id definatly be helping you build a completely forged bottom end for your whip.








i hope thats coming along good for you dude.
my car should be running by tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Watching....


----------

